# A HIT experiment for a volume freak



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've always been into high volume training and since getting stuck in a rut with it I'm trying something completely new. I'm using Dorian Yates' blood and guts as a template and going from there. So for anyone who is unaware of this method it goes something like this:

6 day split - Legs, Chest/Bi's, Off, Back, Delts/tri's, Off. 2 warm up sets per exercise followed by one all out intense working set. 1 minute rest between sets.

I'm about 4 weeks in with this style of training and I've got to say I am really enjoying it. It was difficult to get my head around the crazy low volume to start with but I think if you can apply 100% intensity to each working set and leave absolutely nothing in the tank then it can be very effective.

I'm in an off-season or growing phase right now, just finished a fairly lengthy cut so I want to make the most of the next year or so to grow with plans to compete at some point possibly in 2016. Seems a long way away but I believe I need that sort of time to add the mass I require. I'm 6'3" and making slow but steady progress in filling out my stringy frame.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the low volume treats me but I think the drastic change in training will be as good as anything. Time will tell.

I've never kept a log before so we'll see how consistent I am.

Pics to follow.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

These were taken right at the end of my diet about 4 weeks ago. I got down to about 15st.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

My legs are a weakness but I will post some pics up when I have them. Training them tomorrow actually so might take advantage of a post workout pump and snap a few then!

Calves have been a nightmare as well but I think I've found what works for me and they are slowly coming along.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Current diet:

Training days - P - 334, F - 104, C - 295 Cals - 3571

Rest days - P - 286, F - 90, C - 190 Cals - 2826

I'm adding calories back in slowly trying to reverse diet.


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Mate, this is great, was also considering doing something similar,

What kind of volume were you hitting before?

What's your numbers like on the big 3, if you don't mind me asking? Just that we have similar build.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

alright mate, will be in for this. I'd pick intensity over volume any day. Love the blood and guts routine, gonna be doing it when I get back from holiday, till then As I'm cutting for it Iv reduced the volume even further and following the heavy duty routines advocated by Mike mentzer. It's a hard one for people to get there head round, but If I was to Employ that amount of intensity for 20 or 30 + sets I don't thnhink I'd make it out the gym haha

Good luck with it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Frasier Crane said:


> Mate, this is great, was also considering doing something similar,
> 
> What kind of volume were you hitting before?
> 
> What's your numbers like on the big 3, if you don't mind me asking? Just that we have similar build.


I was following a mountain dog style of training averaging 12-20 working sets per body part. I had no understanding of where intensity fit in with it all though and was going balls to the wall on every set, overtraining may be exaggerating but was definitely under-recovering I'll put it that way.

Last time I tested 1rm they were bench - 155, squat - 180, dead - 220. But I've since come to terms with the fact my build, joints and tendons combined will never let me be the strongest man alive also I don't feel training that way is conducive to hypertrophy. I still use added weight to the bar as another measure of intensity but it tends to be in a higher rep range eg recent pb's would be bench - 130 x 10, (my shoulders don't like bb bench) squat 180 x 7, dead 190 x 10 (last exercise of session). As I said I don't feel I benefit much from anything below about 6 reps.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> alright mate, will be in for this. I'd pick intensity over volume any day. Love the blood and guts routine, gonna be doing it when I get back from holiday, till then As I'm cutting for it Iv reduced the volume even further and following the heavy duty routines advocated by Mike mentzer. It's a hard one for people to get there head round, but If I was to Employ that amount of intensity for 20 or 30 + sets I don't thnhink I'd make it out the gym haha
> 
> Good luck with it!


I agree, it's a bit of a revelation swapping intensity for volume. Also leaves me somewhere to go in terms of adding volume back in in the future.

I like your signature thingy by the way, very appropriate!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Scrambled Legs*

Had a nauseatingly good leg session today. Spent the morning cycling around a half marathon cheering on Mrs Dave so was well and truly warmed up you could say. The brother in law has left me some NO Xplode so I made full use of this. Took 2 scoops straight to the face.

Ham curls - no. 15 x 12 rest paused another 8 then hammered out 10 partials.

BB Squat - 180 x 5

Smith machine hack squat - 120 x 10 supersetted with 100 x 10 then 60 x 10. All reps painfully slow with a brief pause in the hole. I believe I made some strange noises on the final few reps. I blame the no Xplode.

Smith split squat - 60 x 15 each leg. These are directly from hell. Also ripped my already torn 'squatting' trackies, now they are fully mobile squat friendly draws.

Leg extensions - no. 15 x 12.

30 sec quad stretch each leg.

Was in and out the gym in under 45 mins but def felt like I had been to war, 1 more rep of anything would have been chunder inducing.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Turns out I had 10kg more on the bar than I thought yesterday so that bb squat was 190 x 5 and a massive PB. Very happy boy.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Turns out I had 10kg more on the bar than I thought yesterday so that bb squat was 190 x 5 and a massive PB. Very happy boy.


Huge Squat mate top work 

Did HIT in my earlier years and made great gains in size and strength!

Train higher frequency nowadays with slightly more volume but I've never stopped logging my weights/reps since... Only way to progress and HIT taught me that


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Huge Squat mate top work
> 
> Did HIT in my earlier years and made great gains in size and strength!
> 
> Train higher frequency nowadays with slightly more volume but I've never stopped logging my weights/reps since... Only way to progress and HIT taught me that


Thanks for popping in, I've been quietly following along your log and it's all very impressive stuff, especially the pizza!

What sort of frequency are you doing? Do you reduce it at all ever? I've experimented with ppl twice a week a few times and I liked it, was always glad to come back to each body part once a week by the end though.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Huge Squat mate top work
> 
> Did HIT in my earlier years and made great gains in size and strength!
> 
> Train higher frequency nowadays with slightly more volume but I've never stopped logging my weights/reps since... Only way to progress and HIT taught me that


Thanks for popping in, I've been quietly following along your log and it's all very impressive stuff, especially the pizza!

What sort of frequency are you doing? Do you reduce it at all ever? I've experimented with ppl twice a week a few times and I liked it, was always glad to come back to each body part once a week by the end though.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks for popping in, I've been quietly following along your log and it's all very impressive stuff, especially the pizza!
> 
> What sort of frequency are you doing? Do you reduce it at all ever? I've experimented with ppl twice a week a few times and I liked it, was always glad to come back to each body part once a week by the end though.


Haha food porn pics aplenty in my log mate :lol:

Nice to hear your following 

Currently training is 3 days on 1 day off chest/back arms/shoulders and quads/hams with calves/abs every other session.

Making my best ever gains with this approach and recovery has never been so good! I have a coach so he will reduce when he feels necessary but the way I'm growing I doubt it'll be any time soon 

Finding I'm getting much better sleep since training so frequently too!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

In for this mate, HIT has been my main training style for the past year now and I don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Lots of progress made, still a very long way to go


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Biceps and Calves*

Incline cable fly - no.14 x 12

Seated Chest Press - Stack x 10 drop 4 plates another 10 reps. All reps with slow eccentric and very hard mindful squeeze on contraction.

Incline db press - 30 x 12 rest paused another 8

Pec Deck - 12 x 10 drop 4 plates 10 reps drop 4 plates 10 reps

Cross body curls - 20 x 8 left 8 right, 6 left 6 right, 4 left 4 right

Preacher curl - 14 x 6, drop 4 plates x6, drop 4 plates x6. All very slow eccentrics, very painful.

DB a Concentration Curl - 12 x 10 left 10 right, 8 left 8 right. Again very slow on the eccentric.

Leg Press Calf Raise - AMRAP followed by a 20 second weighted stretch which was my rest then straight back into a set x4 sets

Single Leg Seated Calf Raise - AMRAP got about 12 each leg before hammering a few partials.

I felt great after today's session, very pumped and most importantly my shoulder didn't give me any grief today. I have an ongoing rotator cuff issue which is very frustrating but I'm finding ways around it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Rest Day*

Feeling like I need a rest for the first time since the calories went back up. Got some Epsom salts so will stick them in a bath and simmer. Not sure if they actually do much for me but it can't hurt. Saying that the recommended dosage is like half a kilo (half a bag) per bath 2-3 times a week! And I have neither the time or the money for that.

I had a funny turn the other night. It was after the no xplode fuelled legs session so excessive caffeine could be the culprit... I had gone to bed and straight away started to get palpatations and short of breath, got the sweats as well but the most worrying thing was this nasty feeling of dread. I started to get all sorts of depressive thoughts which I couldn't shake. Tried telling myself it was just a feeling and it would pass but it was very disturbing, started doubting all sorts of life decisions etc and ended up with a very crappy nights sleep overall. anyway last night was fine so pretty sure it's the no xplode and not the npp I started on saturday!

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Lots of progress made, still a very long way to go


Quads looking good mate 

Hamstrings seem to be lagging slightly though... Thought about starting leg workouts with hams to prioritise them?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Quads looking good mate
> 
> Hamstrings seem to be lagging slightly though... Thought about starting leg workouts with hams to prioritise them?


Yes I agree about the hamstrings. I actually have been starting my leg sessions with ham curls for about a year now and wouldn't train legs any other way, the feeling of stability it gives you when squatting/pressing is great. Maybe I will add in an extra ham exercise or two, usually make sure at least one curl type movement and one stretch movement each session so def room for more.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes I agree about the hamstrings. I actually have been starting my leg sessions with ham curls for about a year now and wouldn't train legs any other way, the feeling of stability it gives you when squatting/pressing is great. Maybe I will add in an extra ham exercise or two, usually make sure at least one curl type movement and one stretch movement each session so def room for more.


Agreed squats feel so much better if I pre exhaust hamstrings... Find it doesn't affect my strength either.

Have you thought about adding hamstrings on the end of your back workout so they get hit twice a week? Something like deadlifts at end of back session to tie in to hamstrings?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Agreed squats feel so much better if I pre exhaust hamstrings... Find it doesn't affect my strength either.
> 
> Have you thought about adding hamstrings on the end of your back workout so they get hit twice a week? Something like deadlifts at end of back session to tie in to hamstrings?


Did you figure it out on your own or get it from John Meadows like I did? 

Funnily enough I sometimes do deads last on back anyway but with more of a back focus, I could just stick with them but add more of a stiff-leg ham focus, great idea


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Did you figure it out on your own or get it from John Meadows like I did?
> 
> Funnily enough I sometimes do deads last on back anyway but with more of a back focus, I could just stick with them but add more of a stiff-leg ham focus


Antoine Valliant actually..... but he got it of John Meadows :lol:

Could do deads normally as they will hit hamstrings anyway then add on some DB stiff legged Deads and some Glute Ham Raises maybe?


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Antoine Valliant actually..... but he got it of John Meadows :lol:
> 
> Could do deads normally as they will hit hamstrings anyway then add on some DB stiff legged Deads and some Glute Ham Raises maybe?


Glute ham raise is great. doesn't seem to be used much anymore.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Frasier Crane said:


> Glute ham raise is great. doesn't seem to be used much anymore.


Yeah great to add to hamstring workout to break out of the monotony of curl variations!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah great to add to hamstring workout to break out of the monotony of curl variations!


If I had one I'd use it! Maybe I could attempt the lat pull down version I've seen meadows do using a big gandalf-like stick


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> If I had one I'd use it! Maybe I could attempt the lat pull down version I've seen meadows do using a big gandalf-like stick


Exactly what I do mate my gym doesn't have one either!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

DB Pullover - 26 x 16

Banded Seated Row - purples - 80 x 12 ss 50 x 10

Lat Pulldown - Stack x 6 drop 4 plates x6.

Banded Bent Over Smith Rows - purples - 60 x 12 ss 60 x 10 (no bands)

Cable Bar Standing Pullover - 18 x 10

Incline DB Shrug - 20 reps

Standing DB Shrug - 20 reps

Plate Shrug - 20 reps

Assisted pull up machine crunch - 20 x 15

Ab Crunch Machine - 20 x 15

Side Crunch Machine - 18 x 12

Wow that was boring to write so was probably even more boring to read, probably will just include the important stuff next time.

I felt in a superset band mood today so used both on a few of my working sets. Wasn't too concerned with moving masses of weight today just getting a solid contraction, milking the eccentric and using as good form as possible. Felt good but also like I could have done more... I don't honestly feel I could have given any more on each working set but just more overall. One of the downsides of HIT Training I suppose.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's and Calves*

Warm up with band (great idea for the future, shoulders felt so much better for it)

Face Pulls - 12 x 16

Cable front raise - 7 x 10 followed by band front raise x 10

Seated Laterals - 10 x 12 up to 20 with partials ss 6 x 10

Shoulder Press Machine - Stack x 7.3 all verrry slow negs and hard contractions

Cable bar p/down - stack x 12 focusing on contracting as hard as poss, face was shaking like a mofo

Single arm cable p/down - 6 x 6 + another 4 forced reps

Seated tri ext machine - 15 x 8 painfully slow negs drop to 10 x 8

Occluded leg press calf raise - 15, 8, 8, 8 dropped about 3 plates each set, rest was about 20 secs max while I tried not to cry.

Seated calf raise - 3 x 20 with forced/weighted stretch for 20 secs between sets. Nearly as painful as when occluded.

Felt crappy all day, dragged myself to the gym and ended up having a great sesh I love when that happens. Left shoulder has felt very unstable during all manner of movements due to an ongoing rotator cuff issue but feel happy I've found ways of working round that now. Leaving pressing till last being one of those.

Actually the best delts/tris session I've had in a long time so I feel great.

Calves are a work in progress, you either have them or you don't and I definitely don't but I'm working out what they respond to and killing them with what I find. Occlusion training has helped massively, it's sickeningly painful so it must work! Also weighted/forced/loaded stretch during rest provides a similar stimulus by keeping blood and lactic acid in the muscle and is equally painful. Also provides a much better mmc a few sets into it.

Bedtime.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Ham curls - 15 x 20 + 10 partials

Squats - 180 x 7

Leg Press - Stack x 12 with 4 sec negatives

John Meadows' split squat TORTURE - 40kg db x 20 + b/w x 10 each leg

Leg Ext - Stack x 20 + 10 partials

S/L Ham Curl - 6 x 20

PB on squats but the reps felt a bit laboured but I'll take it I suppose. Leg Press was agony - I loved it.

Added in another hamstring movement at the end, didn't get round to experimenting with the improvised GHR yet @Goodfella and due to a lack of equipment I had to revisit the hamstring curl but it felt good and pretty sure my hamstrings gave in towards the end of the set and said 'ok, we will grow'. Didn't wat to do any sldl's due to a painful lower back pump I had going.

The John Meadows split squat torture is just that, torture. It is the most vomit inducing exercise I've ever done, I'll try and post a vid. If you haven't tried it then I recommend it highly. Very unpleasant.

Overall, good session. I'm noticing I'm slowly increasing overall volume but it is still relatively low, especially compared to my previous style of training. I'm enjoying it and recovery seems spot on.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Seems to have just posted the URL... Anyone know how to attach a YouTube vid please?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Brutal aren't they mate!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Incline chest press machine - 90 x 16 super slow eccentrics, forceful contraction.

Incline DB Press - 40 x 12 again verrry slow ecc

Flat BB Bench - 120 x 4 s/s 100 x 4 s/s 60 x 10. Poorly shoulder hated these, my pecs had so much more in them but my rotator cuff wouldn't allow it.

DB fly - 20 x 16 s/s band fly x 8

DB Hammer curl - 18 x 12

Cable curl

Ez curl

Occluded LPCR S/L - 2 legs for concentric 1 for eccentric overloading the negative. 4 sets very painful. 

Trained with my training partner today, top bloke who originally got me into lifting so had a great session.

Really getting frustrated with my shoulder issue, to be specific it's an issue with my supraspinatus. Might have to look into a scan to check for tears as it's been going on for a while now. I'll carry on getting the most out of the least for now but would be nice to get back to pressing some decent weight again.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Rope cable pullover - 14 x 12 rest paused another 8

Bent over db row (both arms) - 30's x 20 - forgot how good these are, definitely be doing these again, very mindful squeeze at the top and a. Ice stretch at the bottom

Seated Row - 100 x 20

Lat Pulldown - 100 x 10 rest paused another 10

Deadlift - 190 x 8 - wasn't too pleased with this but with the recent weight gain and the pace of the session I will let myself off, it was as close to failure as I'd let myself get on deads anyway

Ez bar shrug - 110 x 12 (3 second squeeze)

Prone db shrug - 30's x 12 (3 second squeeze)

25kg plate shrug

Side crunch

Assisted pull up crunch

Leg raises

Had a SOLID MMC today, I seem to be going down the road of reaching failure through perfect form and intentional contractions/milking the negatives rather than just moving weight around and I feel it's a more effective way of training for me and I enjoy it.

I've noticed some decent visual changes lately, might have to upload some progress pics soon. Scale weight is up on sooo many less cals than I expected so had to reign it in a bit. Unless 30lbs in 4 weeks is acceptable...? Doesn't look as bad as it sounds. Checked blood pressure - 150/88, actually not as bad as I thought it would be as it's always on the high side but am monitoring closely.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A little episode that occurred yesterday:

There are more than a few weirdos that frequent my gym and yesterday one such weirdo decided to approach Mrs Dave mid-set (while she was flat db pressing the 22's might I add) stand over her and ask her what her name was?! I spotted this from across the gym and was close enough to hear her say 'please go away, I'm busy' but he didn't go away, he just stood there, in her personal space watching her! I chose to intervene at this point and asked him to leave as he was bothering her and she was busy, he started to walk away so I went back to where I had been. When I got there he was stood over her again asking for her name again! Needless to say I was less polite in my approach this time and he went away properly.

Never a dull moment at this gym!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tris/Calves*

Rear delt db raise - 16 x 30 (mostly partials, continuous tension on rear delts)

Smith Incline press (emphasis on front delts) - 80 x 12 ss 40 x 12

Cable laterals - 4 x 10, then 5 forced then 5 band holds

Shoulder press machine - stack x 6 ss 12 x 6

Cable bar push down - stack x 10 ss 15 x 10 ss 10 x 10

Tri ext machine - 13 x 10 ss 10 x 10

Occluded rope pull down - 4 sets of 15 reps with 20-30 secs rest owwwwwwwwch

Seated calf raise single leg - 12 x 16, 12, 10 alternating legs, 1 or 2 forced reps towards the end, all slow negs

Lpcr - 10 reps (failure) each keg then 1 all out set for reps with each leg

Banded tib raise to failure

I felt twice the size when I left as to when I got there today, shoulder didn't play up too much and made every rep count (I'm seriously milking the negatives, DEFINITELY not ego lifting at this point  Happy with the way things are going and particularly the smith shoulder presses today.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Ham Curls - 16 x 12 rp 4 rp 4

Banded Leg Press - Stack x 20

Smith Hack Squat - 100 x 12 rp 4 rp 4 - that and the leg press both slow negs with a brief pause at the bottom

Banded Occluded Leg Ext - 15 x 4 - first time trying these, wow! They're painful! If you're having trouble with mmc with a bodypart (limb obvs) then try occlusion training, these made me pull some faces.

Quad Stretch

DB Rev Lunge - 26's x 15 each leg - big lunges, emphasis on hams

Single Leg Ham Curl - 5 x 20 each leg plus weighted stretch

Good session but lower back pumps ruined me. Very frustrating as I could have inflicted more punishment on my legs (just a bit) but my back in a lo of pain. Is taurine a good idea? I hear lots of people advocating it...

Had to have a little snooze after this one, doms kicked in shortly after I woke up!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Ham Curls - 16 x 12 rp 4 rp 4
> 
> ...


Always fancied doing banded training and what do you use for occlusion? Knee wraps?

I suffer with lower back pumps too..... Unfortunately taurine does nothing ??. Just have to get on with it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Always fancied doing banded training and what do you use for occlusion? Knee wraps?
> 
> I suffer with lower back pumps too..... Unfortunately taurine does nothing ??. Just have to get on with it!


Bands are great mate, and quite cheap. It gives a very unique feeling, works better with some movements than others.

Yes I use my knee wraps for occlusion training. Probably looks a bit weird hitching up the shorts so I can wrap them around the tops of my thighs but never mind. It feels like instant doms. Used them today on biceps and loved it, had the biggest and best pump ever.

Cheers for the info, might save my money for now then. That's a shame, it's debilitating when the pump gets that bad, I could barely cycle the half a mile home!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Bands are great mate, and quite cheap. It gives a very unique feeling, works better with some movements than others.
> 
> Yes I use my knee wraps for occlusion training. Probably looks a bit weird hitching up the shorts so I can wrap them around the tops of my thighs but never mind. It feels like instant doms. Used them today on biceps and loved it, had the biggest and best pump ever.
> 
> Cheers for the info, might save my money for now then. That's a shame, it's debilitating when the pump gets that bad, I could barely cycle the half a mile home!


Are you any orals PED wise?

That's what gets me... Only on them for another 2 weeks tho!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Incline Chest Press - 122.5 x 10

Banded DB Press - 40 x 11

Incline Banded DB Fly - 16 x 20 ss just band x 20. I absolutely loved this and for the set with just the band I found a really good angle - the band was actually slightly behind head-level when I was laid on the bench and it targeted my upper chest in a way I've never felt before, I'll definitely be doing these again.

Cable Flat Press - 23 x 6 ss 16 x 6

Cross Body Curl - 20 x 8 (l), 8 ®, 4 (l), 4 ®, 4 (l), 4 ®

Occluded Cable Curl - 4 sets of 15 owwwwwwwwwwwww is all I have to say

DB Concentration Curl - 14 x 12 last 4-6 reps were forced negatives and it definitely tore a few muscle fibres  my biceps are very sore as I write this and these definitely contributed

Occluded Single Leg LPCR - 4 sets each leg, short rest periods, added a few forced negatives using my spare leg. Very painful as is the standard with calf training 

Well as the weeks go by I'm pushing up the intensity, got to give these muscles a reason to grow! I was holding off from certain instruments of torture for the first few weeks of this new program but I am glad to be adding in certain things; bands, occlusion training, forced negatives, rest-pause sets, drop sets super sets etc just trying not to spunk the lot at once as tempting as it is.

I think the way I use bands, they can be added indiscriminately with certain movements as these don't add too much extra in terms of recovery required but they just make some movements better for me. For instance the way I do hack squats on the smith machine it makes the movement so much more comfortable (not to be confused with easier!) when I set up the bands reversed (assisting me from the top).

Hope everyone's having a great Sunday.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Calorie changes for next week:

Training days- p - 334, f- 104, c - 365, Cals - 3981

Rest days - p - 293, f - 102, c - 232, Cals - 3311

I'm gaining weight and visibly growing but also not adding any unwanted fluff at the moment so I've decided to up the cals and see what happens.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Cable Bar Pullover - Stack x 12

Bent over DB Row Banded - 30 x 20

Seated Row - Stack x 8 ss 100 x 8

Single Arm Lat Pulldown - 90 x 16

Cable Lat Pulldown ss Cable Row

Incline DB Shrug - 20 reps

Standing DB Shrug - 20 reps

Single Arm Plate Shrug - 20 reps

Abs - 3 sets

Great pump good session. Saving the heavy stuff for Sunday when I'll be training back with my training partner where I aim to see some decent weight being picked up and put down


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

Cable rear delt - Plate no.4 x 12

Seated Lat Raise - 14 x 12 plus 8 partials

Smith Press - 90 x 10 ss 60 x 10 - very happy with this, I never feel presses in my lateral head as much as I think I should but these did the trick. All reps super slow eccentric and slight pause at the bottom.

Single arm machine press - 12 x 6 ss 8 x 6 - again nice and slow, slightly longer pause at the bottom and held a weighted stretch for a long as I could at the end of both sets. At this point I had a pump in my delts like I've never had before, a bit like how uncomfortable a lower back pump is when training legs.

Cable bar push down - stack x 12 rp 4 - I tried something I'd seen on a Ben Pakulski vid here - I started the set stood about 4 foot away from the cable and as the set neared failure I took a step closer, allowing me to get a couple more reps. I liked it.

Tri Ext Machine - 14 x 10 ss 10 x 8

DB Tri ext - 16 x 7 ® 16 x 7 (l) 16 x 6 ® 16 x 6 (l) these were done with super slow negatives with a sort of weighted stretch at the bottom.

Seated banded calf raise - no. 13 x 20 (x4) with a 20 second weighted stretch between sets, I was glad when this was over.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Unpumped side chest. There must be an art to flexing while holding a phone and taking a picture and I don't seem to have it!

Adding thickness without the bodyfat, overall I'm very pleased with how things are going.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Unpumped side chest. There must be an art to flexing while holding a phone and taking a picture and I don't seem to have it!
> 
> Adding thickness without the bodyfat, overall I'm very pleased with how things are going.


Looking thick there buddy :thumb: still in good condition too!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm on Instagram if anyone wants to follow the more visual journey  Liamcoff


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Looking thick there buddy :thumb: still in good condition too!!


Thanks mate, I'm 23lbs heavier than I was 5 weeks ago in the first lot of pics on page 1 and very happy with the conditioning considering the massive weight gain. It's the first time I've really stuck to my macros on an off season and really been careful with carb timing and it's definitely paying off


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks mate, I'm 23lbs heavier than I was 5 weeks ago in the first lot of pics on page 1 and very happy with the conditioning considering the massive weight gain. It's the first time I've really stuck to my macros on an off season and really been careful with carb timing and it's definitely paying off


Same here mate. Nothing off the diet unless its planned and it's made a huge difference... That coupled with keeping cardio in and training more frequently has me growing and staying lean... Good times


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Same here mate. Nothing off the diet unless its planned and it's made a huge difference... That coupled with keeping cardio in and training more frequently has me growing and staying lean... Good times


I can't say I've kept up with the cardio though :-/ unless the 2 mile bike ride to work counts!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I can't say I've kept up with the cardio though :-/ unless the 2 mile bike ride to work counts!


Sounds like cardio to me


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Ham Curls - 18 x 12 ss 10 x 10 <--- slow eccentrics

Squats - 110 x 20 - started this as another warm up but as my form was spot on and it just felt really good I carried on with very good form to failure. Was also only going to parallel for the first time in a long time on these and I liked it, had zero momentum out of the hole and it did the job.

Reverse band Smith hacks - 130 x 10 drop to 100 x 10 drop to 60 x 10 - these ruined me, all reps very good quality, I was very happy with my effort .

Smith split squats - 60 x 12 rp 8 each leg. These are ever nice but also so good in a sick kind of way.

Single leg ham curl - 1.5 reps - 7 x 12

Leg ext - 1.5 reps - 10 x 12 - 20 secs rest - 10 x 12 normal reps

Great session. I was ruined after the smith hacks so the second half of the session was just a case of powering through. Felt like going straight to sleep afterwards which is always a good sign. Didn't get the chance though, need to get some decent rest in soon. Felt a strange twinge in my leg knee cap while warming up for squats but carried on obviously. It's still bothering me now so fingers crossed it disappears. If my legs don't grow after a session like that then there is no hope.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Ham Curls - 18 x 12 ss 10 x 10 <--- slow eccentrics
> 
> ...


Starting to feel like that myself mate :lol:

Thankfully the fcukers are starting to respond


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Starting to feel like that myself mate :lol:
> 
> Thankfully the fcukers are starting to respond


Good for you mate, mine are slow and steady, emphasis on slow.

One thing I've found is it's quite hard to gauge progress until I drop the fat and water the next time I diet, but they are definitely beginning to budge now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good for you mate, mine are slow and steady, emphasis on slow.
> 
> One thing I've found is it's quite hard to gauge progress until I drop the fat and water the next time I diet, but they are definitely beginning to budge now


Usually thats the case with me too but since dieting my legs have kept quite lean tbh making abit easy to see any gains.

But leg progress is slow with me too lol upperbody just explodes in comparsion haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just been looking at macros for next week and I'll be upping them again I think. Weight has been static all week at 232lbs and I've still got all the abs, seems like I'm just soaking up all this food at the moment.

The added cals will be coming in the form of slim fast shakes lol! I'll explain; a work colleague was clearing out his locker and had a load of slim fast shakes he didn't want and do I want them? I looked at the nutritional info and thought these would be perfect for bulking, 5g pro, 1.5g fat and 15g carbs per 25g scoop and a load of vitamins and minerals I'll take that! So will be adding a nice couple of banana flavoured scoops next week.

If I can reach 17st (238lbs) in this condition I will be a very happy man. And you may see me in trunks come 2016


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been looking at macros for next week and I'll be upping them again I think. Weight has been static all week at 232lbs and I've still got all the abs, seems like I'm just soaking up all this food at the moment.
> 
> The added cals will be coming in the form of slim fast shakes lol! I'll explain; a work colleague was clearing out his locker and had a load of slim fast shakes he didn't want and do I want them? I looked at the nutritional info and thought these would be perfect for bulking, 5g pro, 1.5g fat and 15g carbs per 25g scoop and a load of vitamins and minerals I'll take that! So will be adding a nice couple of banana flavoured scoops next week.
> 
> If I can reach 17st (238lbs) in this condition I will be a very happy man. And you may see me in trunks come 2016


Good lad but get competing in 2015!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Good lad but get competing in 2015!!!


Tempting! We'll see mate.

As soon as I'm happy that I can bring a well proportioned, balanced physique you will see me in the Lycra


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Tempting! We'll see mate.
> 
> As soon as I'm happy that I can bring a well proportioned, balanced physique you will see me in the Lycra


You should go for it mate 

I've put it off far too long now.... Still think in my head sometimes that I need more time but I want to do my initial show to see what I've truly got to work with then take a LONG off season to become a monster


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Plate Loaded Chest Press - 150 x 8 drop to 100 x 8 drop to 50 x 16

Incline DB Press - 50 x 8 ss 34 x 8

Chest Press - 80 x 8 drop to 60 x 8 drop to 40 x 8 - started each set off verrry controlled and tempo only sped up slightly as I reached failure at that weight

Incline DB Fly - 24 x 12 ss band fly x 16 - big stretch on the db's and the band felt great with the new angle (head level)

Neutral barbell hammer curls - 20 x 8 drop to 10 x 8 drop to bar x 8 - ridiculously slow eccentrics, actually had to speed them up slightly mid set as it was so ridiculous

EZ Preacher Curls - ?? X 8 rp another 8 - again very slow negatives, I would reach a point where the leverage was working against me the most and try to hold it there.

Cable Rope Hammer curl - another drop set

Occluded LPCR - 4 sets of 8 pretty much all forced reps/holding contraction/slow eccentric.

Went for a bit of an 8 rep drop set bonanza today.

Got to train at a decent gym for once and I made the most of it, had a great session, really enjoyed every exercise on chest which is rare for me, I've never really got on with chest training. Maybe something to do with my dodgy rotator cuff but I'm finding ways around the problem and really getting a good connection with it these days.

Also feel like I've learned to do flyes properly somewhere in the last year so I'm doing a lot more of them lately.

Rest day tomorrow and a much needed physio appointment. Last time I saw this bloke he put me through absolute torture, it was like someone had a red hot poker jabbed in my teres/rhomboid area. It did cross my mind how much I'm paying this man to hurt me... But it's for the best I suppose.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed matey.... Looks like I can learn a few bits and bobs here


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Subbed matey.... Looks like I can learn a few bits and bobs here


Glad to have you along mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back Attack!*

Cable Wide Bar Pull Downs - 28 x 12

Deadlift - 220 x 6 PB! Sooo chuffed with this, training partner asked how many I'm going for, I optimistically said 6 when anything over 1 would have been a PB, flipping got 6 didn't I. Jedi mind tricks and all that.

DB Row - 40 x 20 (14 rp 6)

Seated Row - 105 x 8 ss 75 x 8 ss weighted stretch - lasted about 15 secs until my serrated cramped up

Lat Pulldown - As above

Incline (facing down) DB Shrug - 40 x 12, 20 x 12

Standing DB Shrug - 40 x 10 (5 sec pauses at.top)

Ab crunch - 4 sets

Lying leg raises 3 sets

Great session, I love training with my training partner. Had he not been there I doubt 220 would have gone up 6 times.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Big back pump, lost some definition but the chocolate flavoured cornflakes taste too good


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Big back pump, lost some definition but the chocolate flavoured cornflakes taste too good


Big back, big deadlift.... Great work mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

DB Rear delt raise - 10 x 12 all with brief pause at top then 8 more partials

Cable Laterals - Plate no. 5 x 12 ss band raise x 8

High incline smith press - 100 x 7 ss 60 x 7 PB Felt strong going into this and my overhead pressing is feeling more comfortable than ever. I can feel the delts doing the majority of the work too which is nice - tri's used to dominate massively.

Shoulder Press Machine - stack x 5.5 drop to 14 x 4 drop to 10 x 5

Seated tri ext machine - 16 x 10

Cable bar push down - stack x 10

Occluded single arm overhead cable extension - 3 sets to failure with no more than 20 secs rest between sets, 3rd set was 2nd plate down (5kg..?) struggled to get 8 reps. Literally felt like someone had removed my tricep 

Overhead double arm DB ext - 30 x 12

Band tibialis raises to failure

LPCR - 3 sets of 12 with a 20 second weighted stretch between sets

Seated calf raise - same as above - may have shed a tear somewhere during these sets


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

So after 2 rest days, 1 planned and 1 unplanned I'm back on it tonight training legs. Fired up after reading about @Goodfella's strong squatting so let's see what happens  lower back still feels a bit tweaky though so not sure if I'll be moving quite as much weight.

Feels like ages since I trained but I think the couple of days off has done me the world of good and my shoulder miraculously feels good as new after Saturdays sports massage so we'll see how long that lasts. I might even get back to flat pressing some decent weight but won't be rushing anything.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Sooooo, how do we add pics since the facelift?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> So after 2 rest days, 1 planned and 1 unplanned I'm back on it tonight training legs. Fired up after reading about @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/goodfella/" target="_blank">Goodfella</a>'s strong squatting so let's see what happens  lower back still feels a bit tweaky though so not sure if I'll be moving quite as much weight.
> 
> Feels like ages since I trained but I think the couple of days off has done me the world of good and my shoulder miraculously feels good as new after Saturdays sports massage so we'll see how long that lasts. I might even get back to flat pressing some decent weight but won't be rushing anything.


Smash it buddy :thumb:

I watch this before every leg workout lol!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=epJYjQ0FHh8


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Hamstring Curls - 18 x 12 ss 12 x 12

Squats - 140 x 15 PB went to parallel on these again with a brief pause at the bottom to remove any momentum. Had to make the pause shorter as I got near the end and the last few were continuous motion, very happy with this one.

Somersault Squats - 60 x 20

*At this point I was being raped by lower back pumps so chose to do some isolation work instead of any pressing/squatting

Single Leg Banded Leg Ext - 3 x 12 (with 2 sec pause at top) drop to 2 x 8 drop to 1 x 8 all continuous movement. Had a savage pump going on after these but a good pump this time 

Single Leg rev band ham curl - 8 x 20 with pause at contraction ss 20 sec ham stretch ss 8 x 20 continuous - I've wanted to try the bands on these for ages and did it today, the only problem is the only way to set them up is in a reverse band way so the band is assisting you rather than making it harder. I still enjoyed the different feel to it.

Smith Hack Squat - 130 x 12 PB Especially being last exercise was very happy with this, all reps slow and controlled with a brief pause in the hole.

Great session despite the back pumps. Hopefully I've seen the last of them after this week.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just remembered I was gritting my teeth when doing ham curls and felt something go. Just checked and I chipped a bloody tooth, one of the front ones as well! Can't see it in the mirror so all good I suppose.

They say its hard work this bodybuilding game and I'm sacrificing my teeth for the gains!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Top workout buddy  chipping teeth increases gains :lol:

I'm the same with lower back pumps... It's agony lol


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Subbed mate! im always interested in HIT stuff!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Pec Deck - 15 x 15 rp 5

Banded Incline DB press - 30 x 12 ss 30 x 8 (just db's)

Decline Smith Press - 100 x 10 ss 60 x 10 - I was disappointed with this, the strength is there to push so much more weight but my rotator cuff disagrees

DB Fly - 26 x 12 ss high band x 12 PB Not that it really counts on DB flys. Form was perfect through every rep so I was happy and the band pump set afterwards was great I'm loving that one at the moment.

Low Chest Cable Fly - 12 x 12

DB Cross Body Hammer Curl - 22 x 8 (l) 22 x 8 ® 22 x 4 (l) 22 x 4 ® repeat with a 12kg DB

Machine Preacher - 15 x 6

Rope Cable Hammer - dropset - 10 x 10, 7 x 10, 4 x 10

Single arm DB spider curl - 8 to failure

LPCR - Occluded - 12, 8, 5, 6 dropped a few plates each set

Seated Calf Raise - 12 x 3 with 20 sec weighted stretch as rest

The session was... Ok I suppose. Nothing spectacular happened and I'm feeling frustrated with my rotator cuff as I thought that was getting better but was still giving me jip today.

Also not been looking as good as I was the past couple of days, no idea why, diets on point I'm training hard. I'm sure it's all in my head anyway I'll keep on plugging away.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alright mate. Are you still training over Bbl?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Decline Smith - YouTube


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Lat Pulldown - 125 x 10

Deadlift - 230 x 2 PB

Standing Cable Bar Pull Over - 28 x 12

Bent Over DB Row - 40 x 12

Seated Row - 95 x 12 (4 with resistance on the eccentric using a training partner, 4 normal reps and 4 forced reps)

DB Shrug - 40 x 12 (x2)

Incline facing down shrug - 22 x 12 (x2)

Ab Crunch Machine - 4 sets

Overall it was a good session but wasn't really feeling it today. Strangely disappointed with the deadlift PB but a PB is a PB so I'll take it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

Cable Frt Raise - 6 x 10 ss band raise x 10

Seated Smith Shoulder Press - 100 x 8 PB

Seated Laterals - 16 x 12 + 8 partials + 5 band raises

Single arm shoulder press machine - 14 x 10

Tri ext machine - 17 x 10

EZ Skull Crusher - 40 x 12

OH Rope ext - drop set - 12 x 8, 8 x 8, 4 x 8

DB Tri ext - 12 x 8

Seated calf raise - 4 sets with 20 sec weighted stretch between sets

Single Leg LPCR - Occluded - 3 sets - 12, 8, 8 dropping weight each set

Good session great pump very pleased with the PB, vid to follow if it works.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I train in a ghetto gym before anyone asks, I believe danger increases gains at least 100%


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 161274


View attachment 161275


View attachment 161276


A few progress pics with complimentary lighting and a pump


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

*ALL REPS 4 second concentric, 4 second hold, 4 second eccentric*

Leg Curl - 12x10 ss DB SLDL - 30 x 10

Smith hack squat - 100 x 8 ss 60 x 3 RP 3

Leg Ext - 6 x 12 ss Leg Press - 18 x 10

S/L Leg Ext - 3 x 10 ss S/L Leg Curl - 3 x 10

S/L LPCR - 10 x 10

Banded tibialis raise x failure

I have @Leviathanbodybuilding to thank for this workout. Things were feeling a bit stale anyway and I happened to be reading his log and I saw the Mike Mentzer vid and thought I'd give that a try for a change. It was very humbling how little weight I could manage at such a slow tempo but I'm feeling like it definitely did the trick.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The smith hack squats from yesterday, they were a lot harder than I thought they would be


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Continuing yesterday's theme I used a lot of 4 sec negatives etc

Pec deck - 10 x 9 (4s con, 4s squeeze, 4s neg) ss press ups x 10 (failure)

Incl DB Fly - 12 x 8 (4,4,4 as above) ss incl DB press - 24 x 10 ss band fly to failure all with the 4,4,4 tempo

Decline Smith Press - 80 x 4 ss 50 x 4 all with 4s con, 4s neg, 4s stretch

Seated chest press - 16 x 8 all with 4s con, 4s squeeze, 4s neg

Incl DB Hammer curl - 12 x 10 with 4s squeeze and 4s neg

Single arm preacher curl - 2 x 10 with 4s squeeze and 4s neg

Banded EZ curl - to failure

Banded EZ rev curl - to failure

Banded Seated calf raise - 16 x 20 (failure)

Band tib raise - to failure

I'm enjoying this style of HIT. It's different but I think I'm in need of a change as things were beginning to feel a bit stale.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is Dorians blood nd guts leg workout, can find the rest of it from the user tht uploaded it..This is what I'm gonna be doing when I'm back off holiday


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Here is Dorians blood nd guts leg workout, can find the rest of it from the user tht uploaded it..This is what I'm gonna be doing when I'm back off holiday


Great vid mate thanks for sharing. Makes me want to train legs now!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Great vid mate thanks for sharing. Makes me want to train legs now!


Works for me every time


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Cable bar pullover - 12 x 10 ss Lat Pulldown - 100 x 6 - all reps 4s concentric, 2s squeeze, 4s eccentric

Single arm seated row - 100 x 6 tempo as above

Bent over smith row - 60 x 10 - 2s squeeze, 4s ecc - decided to just do an explosive concentric, these feel great in the lower lats.

Bent over DB Row - 30's x 20

DB Pullover - 24 x 10

Standing shrugs and incline shrugs to failure

3 sets Abs to failure


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

Rear delt raise - 10 x 20

Seated lateral raise - 4 x 10 ss seated shoulder press - 55 x 4 - all with 4 ps con, 2s squeeze, 4s ecc (424)

Seated DB Shoulder press - 40 x 10

Cable laterals - 8 x 10 (424)

Cable bar push down - stack x 8

DB Skull Crusher - 14 x 10

Occluded cable single arm ext - 8 x 15, 6 x 10, 4 x 10

Seated calf raise - 4 sets with 20 sec weighted stretch between sets

I really enjoyed this, the slow tempo'd superset of DB laterals and shoulder press were torture but fun at the same time. I was quite happy with the DB shoulder pressing as well as it was after the horrible superset and I haven't gone heavy on these in a long time.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

My body weight has been stuck for the past couple of weeks between 232-234lbs, I woke up this morning at 236 but I'm still increasing the cals this week. Current macros are: training day - p-339, f-105, c-469, cals-4281

Rest day - p-296, f-104, c-267, cals-3421

I'm still happy with the weight gained:fat gained ratio so I think it's a good idea to up them especially since my body seems to be using all the cals so well.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Leg Curl - 13 x 10 ss DB SLDL - 30 x 10 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Smith hack squat - 100 x 9 ss 60 x 4 RP 3 (4s ecc, 4s con)

Leg Ext - 7 x 12 ss Leg Press - 19 x 10 (424)

S/L Leg Ext - 4 x 10 ss S/L Leg Curl - 4 x 10 with a 20s hamstring stretch after each set (424) except on ham curl where con was explosive)

Occluded LPCR - to failure - 19 x 15

Weird day - I felt awful at about 11am, even thought about going home from work and feeling sorry myself and skipping training but once the paracetamol took hold I felt better and went and trained legs and now I feel great albeit knackered, isn't that always the way?!

I've finally found a routine I'm happy with so am continuing with the HIT/Mike Mentzer-Mash-Up but keeping the same routine going until a scheduled week off at Christmas. All weights/reps up on last week so I'm feeling good right now.

I've also added 1 set of calves to failure at the end of Leg days since they need it.

Happy Leg day!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Pec Deck - 11 x 9 ss press ups x 10 (424)

Incl DB Fly - 14 x 8 ss Incl DB Press - 26 x 8 ss band fly to failure (424)

Decline Smith Press - 80 x 6 ss 50 x 4 (424)

Seated Chest Press - 17 x 8 (424)

Incl DB Hammer Curl - 12 x 11 (44)

S/A Preacher Curl - 3 x 10 (44)

Cable Curl - 3 X 12 (44)

Seated calf raise - 22 x 15 (44)

All lifts up on last week so I'm happy. This type of training seems to suit me very well, as long as you know how to leave the ego at the door I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Cable bar pullover - 13 x 9 ss Lat Pulldown - 100 x 7 (4,2,4)

Single arm seated row - 100 x 7 (4,2,4)

Bent over smith row - 70 x 9 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Bent over DB Row - 30 x 21

DB Pullover - 26 x 10

Standing shrugs and incline shrugs to failure

3 sets Abs to failure


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just caught up mate. Still smashing the workouts I see 

What's PEDS looking like at the mo??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm training at 11 today and got up at 9 so decided to cram 2 meals into one to avoid having to stuff my face later. I enjoy most meals I get to eat in this off season and breakfast was no different. On the one plate I had 4 whole eggs, 20g almonds, 200g cottage cheese and in the bowl next to it was 75g oats with 1 scoop whey and 1 scoop banana flavoured slim fast mixed with water and a tbsp peanut butter mixed in once it's cooked, I didn't think to take any pics it was straight down my hatch!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Also bodyweight has stalled at about 235lbs and has been for a few weeks, I'm still seeing visual improvements in the mirror and all lifts are still progressing so I'm not going to just pile more food in for the sake of it. Rest day overall cals are a good 800 lower than training days though so I'm going to see what I can add in to that. Probably some more oats and another scoop of whey would fit nicely.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Also bodyweight has stalled at about 235lbs and has been for a few weeks, I'm still seeing visual improvements in the mirror and all lifts are still progressing so I'm not going to just pile more food in for the sake of it. Rest day overall cals are a good 800 lower than training days though so I'm going to see what I can add in to that. Probably some more oats and another scoop of whey would fit nicely.


All going well matey  . Need to get yourself on stage next year!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> All going well matey  . Need to get yourself on stage next year!!!


We'll see buddy!

My physique still feels/looks imbalanced so may need to take an extended off season to really bring up the legs.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you bring to the stage, your progress knows no bounds at the moment.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

Rear delt raise - 12 x 20

Seated lateral raise - 6 x 8 ss seated shoulder press - 55 x 5 (both 4,2,4)

Seated BB Press - 90 x 8

Cable laterals - 8 x 6 (4,2,4)

Cable bar push down - stack x 10

DB Skull Crusher - 16 x 10

Occluded cable s/a ext - 8 x 15, 6 x 12, 4 x 12

Seated s/l calf raise 1 set to failure e/l - 15 x 20

Well I beat the log book once again which is great. I was very happy with the seated BB presses, vertical pressing seems to be a real strong point for me at the moment, perhaps making up for my lack of strength in any horizontal pressing, either way it doesn't irritate my rotator cuff and I can feel the delts doing the majority of the work.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> We'll see buddy!
> 
> My physique still feels/looks imbalanced so may need to take an extended off season to really bring up the legs.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you bring to the stage, your progress knows no bounds at the moment.


I feel the same mate.... What to do a show to see what I've got to work with then take along time off to bring back something improved!

Cheers buddy 

Do you have cheats at the mo??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> I feel the same mate.... What to do a show to see what I've got to work with then take along time off to bring back something improved!
> 
> Cheers buddy
> 
> Do you have cheats at the mo??


Yes far too many! I stick to the diet and always get in what I have planned but when I'm not dieting I won't say no to a dessert.

After legs the other night I just felt starving before bed so I added a couple of Iceland chicken breasteaks to the meal. They're not the best source of anything but they're cheap calories and they're also very tasty


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Leg Curl - 14 x 10 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc) ss DB SLDL - 30 x 10 (4,2,4)

Smith Hack Squat - 100 x 10 ss 60 x 5 RP 3 (4s ecc, 4s con, no pause, continuous tension)

Leg Ext - 8 x 10 (4,2,4) ss Leg Press - 20 x 10 (4s ecc, 4s con, no pause, continuous tension)

S/L Leg Ext - 5 x 8 ss S/L Leg Curl - 5 x 10 with 20s ham stretch after each set followed by 20s quad stretch

S/L LPCR - 12 x 11 (Failure)

Great session, beat the log book on everything.

I actually found this session a bit daunting as I know how hard I pushed myself last week but the body is an amazing thing and my performance today gives me confidence that I'm doing something right as far as recovery and nutrition go so long may it continue.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've upped the cals on rest days as they were so far behind training days.

Current macros are - Training Day - p- 339, f- 105, c- 469. Cals - 4281

Rest Day - p- 316, f- 105, c- 289. Cals - 3791

I've also been having a structured cheat in the form of 2 of Iceland's finest chicken breasteaks with my last meal on leg day. I place it there because I'm always starving after legs and the next day I'm training chest and both of those are lagging body parts. I can feel the gains already, and at £2 for 8 breasteaks they are the cheapest gains available


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I've upped the cals on rest days as they were so far behind training days.
> 
> Current macros are - Training Day - p- 339, f- 105, c- 469. Cals - 4281
> 
> ...


Bargain. Looks like it's going well mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I've upped the cals on rest days as they were so far behind training days.
> 
> Current macros are - Training Day - p- 339, f- 105, c- 469. Cals - 4281
> 
> ...


yea there's some good stuff in Iceland. liking the chunky fish ATM. just gotta get past the cake aisle though without buying


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Pec Deck - 11 x 10 ss press ups x 10 (424)

Incl DB Fly - 14 x 9 ss Incl DB Press - 26 x 9 ss band fly to failure (424)

Decline Smith Press - 80 x 7 ss 50 x 5 (4242)

Seated Chest Press - 18 x 8 (424)

*Pec Stretch*

Incl DB Hammer Curl - 12 x 12 (44)

S/A Preacher Curl - 4 x 8 (44)

Occluded cable rope curl - 3 sets of 15 with less than 20s rest. 10,7,5.

S/L Seated Calf Raise - 15 x 12 (+ another 3 forced negs)

I'm loving this routine at the moment, I beat the log book on everything again but it's getting really tough.

This tempo training is really unforgiving and the hardest part is the 4s concentric on most movements, it takes a lot of will power not to just complete the movement as quick as possible.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea there's some good stuff in Iceland. liking the chunky fish ATM. just gotta get past the cake aisle though without buying


I need to expand a bit, all I ever buy from there is diced chicken, broccoli and the infamous breasteaks. Is the fish breaded? (Not that it matters too much with the recent calorie-fest!)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bargain. Looks like it's going well mate.


It's going great mate, numbers are going up on all fronts at the moment.

I noticed you have another log up now, where did you go? I was following your old log in the AAS section and then you vanished?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> It's going great mate, numbers are going up on all fronts at the moment.
> 
> I noticed you have another log up now, where did you go? I was following your old log in the AAS section and then you vanished?


That's good. Was being a t1t lol thought I wanted a kid so I stopped....realised I want gains more haha.Not stopping again.Had 3 months off,came back weak as sh1t but getting there again now :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's good. Was being a t1t lol thought I wanted a kid so I stopped....realised I want gains more haha.Not stopping again.Had 3 months off,came back weak as sh1t but getting there again now :thumbup1:


You can still have a kid mate, I got my misses preggers whilst on my last cycle.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 162036


Well, NPP is known for its nutrient partitioning benefits so let's see how well it partitions this Mars bar.

Results to follow...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I need to expand a bit, all I ever buy from there is diced chicken, broccoli and the infamous breasteaks. Is the fish breaded? (Not that it matters too much with the recent calorie-fest!)


yea breaded and battered


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad to see it's going well mate, when I first started HIT and the weights and size started shooting up I knew I'd found my style of choice. If you keep up the effort the gains keep coming as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I said:


> Glad to see it's going well mate' date=' when I first started HIT and the weights and size started shooting up I knew I'd found my style of choice. If you keep up the effort the gains keep coming as well :thumbup1: [/quote']
> 
> I'm loving HIT I've got to say. Once I got over not doing 20-25 working sets per session I found my groove with it and maybe it's just the drastic change in style of training but I've definitely added some decent size.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Cable Bar Pullover - 14 x 8 ss Lat Pulldown - 109 x 5 (424)

Single Arm seated row - 105 x 6 (424)

Bent over smith row - 80 x 8 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Bent over EZ Row - 100 x 12 (hard squeeze)

DB Pullover - 28 x 8

Standing smith shrugs bar behind back - 100 x 8

Standing DB Shrugs - 30 x 12 *All with 3s squeeze*

Abs 3 sets to failure


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 162128


They're still there! It's a first for me - 240lbs with abs. The light is complimentary but they're definitely there


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

DB Rear Delt Raise - 14 x 20

Seated laterals - 8 x 6 ss Seated shoulder press - 55 x 6 (424)

Seated Smith Press - 100 x 6 RP 2

Cable Laterals - 9 x 6 (424)

Cable Bar Push Down - Stack x 11

DB Skull Crusher - 18 x 9

Tri Ext Machine - 12 x 7 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

S/L Seated Calf Raise - 16 x 12


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Leg Curl - 15 x 8 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc) ss DB SLDL - 30 x 10)

Smith Hack Squats - 110 x 8 ss 70 x 4 (4s ecc, 4s con)

Leg ext - 9 x 8 ss Leg Press - 21 x 8 (424)

S/L Leg Ext - 6 x 6 (424) ss S/L Leg Curl - 6 x 6 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc) followed by 20s ham stretch and 20s quad stretch

S/L LPCR - 13 x 7.5 (Failure)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What a great session, everything felt good and is had great focus, every rep was intentional and productive.

I had two days off instead of one due to feeling crappy and it was the right decision, I feel loads better for it. It's always hard to know when to rest or have an extra day off but the extra rest seems to have given me back my motivation which was beginning to fizzle out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 162128
> 
> 
> They're still there! It's a first for me - 240lbs with abs. The light is complimentary but they're definitely there


Good stuff. Im jealous lol.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Bi's/Calves*

Pec Deck - 12 x 8 ss press ups x 10 (424)

Incl DB Fly - 14 x 10 ss Incl DB Press - 28 x 6 (all 424) ss band fly to failure

Decline Smith Press - 90 x 5 ss 60 x 4 (4242)

Seated Chest Press - 19 x 7 (424)

Incl DB Hammer Curl - 14 x 10 (44)

S/A Preacher Curl - 5 x 6 (44)

Occluded DB Concentration Curl - 10 x 15,10,5 all with 20s rest

S/L Seated Calf Raise - 16 x 12


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bit of a weird one today. The gym is closing down for two weeks from Saturday for a refurbishment but they've already started removing the equipment the numpties. So when I got there the cables and half the bloody dumbbells had gone!

I've got another gym I can train at for the two weeks but I'm not too enthusiastic about the makeover. I've seen the plans and it looks like they've just catered for cardio and shoved the weights in a small room on the side as an after thought. They're also getting rid of a lot of the decent stuff and not replacing it. Anyway I'm trying to stay positive until I see the finished product. @Goodfella I might have to make a move north if it gets much worse down here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Come to Feel Fit mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Bit of a weird one today. The gym is closing down for two weeks from Saturday for a refurbishment but they've already started removing the equipment the numpties. So when I got there the cables and half the bloody dumbbells had gone!
> 
> I've got another gym I can train at for the two weeks but I'm not too enthusiastic about the makeover. I've seen the plans and it looks like they've just catered for cardio and shoved the weights in a small room on the side as an after thought. They're also getting rid of a lot of the decent stuff and not replacing it. Anyway I'm trying to stay positive until I see the finished product. @Goodfella I might have to make a move north if it gets much worse down here


Derby is the MIDLANDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Come to Feel Fit mate


This might be happening, we'll see what kind of job they make of it


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Derby is the MIDLANDS!!!!!!!!!!


Haha you're all northerners to me mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Haha you're all northerners to me mate


Have to show you how us "northerners" train then


----------



## 1990's (Nov 9, 2014)

Good work mate, i'm the same height as you and know how hard it is the first few years to fill our frames out, especially the long legs, although im glad to be this tall in the long run as i find a taller body looks better than a small one haha 

How old are you mate and how long you been training ?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

> Good work mate, i'm the same height as you and know how hard it is the first few years to fill our frames out, especially the long legs, although im glad to be this tall in the long run as i find a taller body looks better than a small one haha
> 
> How old are you mate and how long you been training ?


28 and training 5.5 yrs.

Yes the long legs are definitely a labour of love to get the thickness they need and after trying so many different ways of training them I'm learning that the only way to add size/thickness is plain simple bloody hard work!


----------



## 1990's (Nov 9, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> 28 and training 5.5 yrs.
> 
> Yes the long legs are definitely a labour of love to get the thickness they need and after trying so many different ways of training them I'm learning that the only way to add size/thickness is plain simple bloody hard work!


Its all about heavy weight for me when it comes to my legs, but i kill them, i do at least 30 sets every leg workout and baring in mind i only do quads on leg day, i find doing hams and calvs on a different day works alot better for me.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

1990 said:


> Its all about heavy weight for me when it comes to my legs' date=' but i kill them, i do at least 30 sets every leg workout and baring in mind i only do quads on leg day, i find doing hams and calvs on a different day works alot better for me.[/quote']
> 
> 30 sets of quads sounds like overkill, how many of these are working sets?
> 
> The reason I started this log was to see how HIT low volume treated me and it's been great. I wouldn't say I was overtraining before but definitely under-recovering. Maybe you should give this style a try, intensity has to be right up there though.


----------



## 1990's (Nov 9, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> 30 sets of quads sounds like overkill, how many of these are working sets?
> 
> The reason I started this log was to see how HIT low volume treated me and it's been great. I wouldn't say I was overtraining before but definitely under-recovering. Maybe you should give this style a try, intensity has to be right up there though.


YES! OVERKILL IS THE WHOLE POINT IN DOING IT, 30 SETS AS IN 30 SETS, I DONT COUNT WARM UPS, I DO 2 WARM UPS AT THE START AND THEN GO ALL OUT FROM THERE.


----------



## 1990's (Nov 9, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> 30 sets of quads sounds like overkill, how many of these are working sets?
> 
> The reason I started this log was to see how HIT low volume treated me and it's been great. I wouldn't say I was overtraining before but definitely under-recovering. Maybe you should give this style a try, intensity has to be right up there though.


WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT OVER TRAINING ? TOM PLATZ BEST LEGS IN THE GAME WOULD SQUAT FOR HOURS UP ON HOURS AND NEVER WORRIED ABOUT ALL THIS OVER TRAINING BULL SH IT, IV TRAINED FOR 9 YEAR AND TRIED ALMOST EVERY TRAINING STYLE AND NEVER GOT THIS OVER TRAINING THING PEOPLE TALK ABOUT, I DONT BELIEVE IT, INFACT I THINK ITS A GOOD THING, OVER TRAINING YOUR MUSCLE INTO GROWING DOING SOMETHING NEW AND TRICKING THE MUSCLE INTO GROWTH, MANY WILL DISAGREE PROBABLY BUT AFTER YEARS AND YEARS OF TRAINING AND MIXING THINGS UP IV LEARNED WHATS BEST IN MY EYES.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

1990 said:


> WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT OVER TRAINING ? TOM PLATZ BEST LEGS IN THE GAME WOULD SQUAT FOR HOURS UP ON HOURS AND NEVER WORRIED ABOUT ALL THIS OVER TRAINING BULL SH IT' date=' IV TRAINED FOR 9 YEAR AND TRIED ALMOST EVERY TRAINING STYLE AND NEVER GOT THIS OVER TRAINING THING PEOPLE TALK ABOUT, I DONT BELIEVE IT, INFACT I THINK ITS A GOOD THING, OVER TRAINING YOUR MUSCLE INTO GROWING DOING SOMETHING NEW AND TRICKING THE MUSCLE INTO GROWTH, MANY WILL DISAGREE PROBABLY BUT AFTER YEARS AND YEARS OF TRAINING AND MIXING THINGS UP IV LEARNED WHATS BEST IN MY EYES.[/quote']
> 
> I was very careful to put 'under-recovering' instead of 'over-training' so please don't mis-quote me.
> 
> Whatever works for you...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back/Traps/Abs*

Pullover ss Lat Pulldown - 109 x 6 (424)

S/A Seated Row - 110 x 5 (424)

Bent over smith row - 90 x 7 (2s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Bent over EZ row - 110 x 10

DB Pullover - 28 x 9

Standing rev smith shrugs - 100 x 9

Standing DB Shrugs - 30 x 12 *all with 3s squeeze at top*

Abs - 3 sets to failure


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> *Back/Traps/Abs*
> 
> Pullover ss Lat Pulldown - 109 x 6 (424)
> 
> ...


Some good weight being lifted


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Some good weight being lifted


Thanks mate 

It doesn't feel like it at times though, this slow-tempo style of training is very humbling.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> It doesn't feel like it at times though, this slow-tempo style of training is very humbling.


I bet it's a whole different ball game lol.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Today's session wasn't bad all things considered but when I got there I had no desire to train and although a huge effort was made I'd say I gave around ~90% today which isn't good enough! there's no point training this way if I'm not going to give it the full hundred AT LEAST so from Monday I'm having a week off.

I had planned in a week off between Christmas and New Years anyway but I'm bringing it forward.

A week off has never done me any harm and I think I know my body well enough by now to know what's needed and when.

It looks like this will also be the end of this training program since I had a new one planned for the new year so I'll get some pics up to mark the occasion.

I'll have a couple week transition period while the gym is refurbished and Christmas opening hours etc and then I'll make a start with what I have planned; details to follow at some point.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I bet it's a whole different ball game lol.


It is mate, the point of failure goes from a fuzzy grey line to a big bold black FAILURE sign hitting you in the face


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Tri's/Calves*

DB Rear delt raise - 14 x 20

DB Laterals - 6 x 10 ss shoulder press - 60 x 6 (424)

Seated Smith - 100 x 7 RP 2

Plate raise - 10 x 5 (424)

Tri Ext Machine - 12 x 11 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

DB Skull Crusher - 20 x 9

Smith B/W tri ext (lee priest style) - 3 sets of 10 bringing bar up each set

Seated occluded c/r - 18 x 10, 8, 6


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well that's it for a week. I felt a sense of relief knowing I get a week off after this session so I clearly need it.

I tried the tri ext's on the smith machine for the first time today, b/w lee priest style, I'll try and put a vid below. Anyway I loved them, they were the perfect finisher and excellent to dropset as when I reached failure I'd just put the bar up a notch and carry on. I recommend them, def worth a try. I hadn't tried them before because tbh they looked too easy, not the case at the end of a session.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Skip to 1:52 to see the tri ext I did. Or watch the whole thing, you can't knock Lee Priest.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Skip to 1:52 to see the tri ext I did. Or watch the whole thing, you can't knock Lee Priest.


That's different. Might give it a go myself.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's different. Might give it a go myself.


It took a few reps to find my groove, my mrs tried them after me and couldn't get it. I had to mess around with foot placement a bit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> It took a few reps to find my groove, my mrs tried them after me and couldn't get it. I had to mess around with foot placement a bit.


I'll prob fall flat on my face in the middle of the gym lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This break has done me the world of good. I'm feeling better after the break and keeping to the rest day cals.

The plan for after the rest week and into the new year is this; training 3 times a week (yes 3) and the split is: chest/back, hams/quads, shoulders/arms.

Each session will consist of a high intensity slow tempo superset mike mentzer style per body part followed by a muscle round for that body part. So for instance chest might look like DB Fly ss Seated Chest Press followed by a muscle round of Incl BB Bench Press. (A muscle round is 6 sets of 4 reps with a 10s rest between sets.)

I'm continuing with the HIT style of training but going even lower volume. I'll use progressive overload and the tempo for most lifts will be 224X (2s con, 2s squeeze, 4s ecc, no time spent in stretch position)

I'll use this style of training for at least 4 weeks to assess its credibility and I will start to add cardio in at some point and also reduce carbs and fats on rest days as I try to shift some of the fat accumulated.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Like the split mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Like the split mate


Cheers bud. I remember @Pscarb mentioning a similar split and struggling to understand how a decent physique could be built on a 3 day split but this was before understanding HIT.

Either way I imagine my body will respond nicely to the increase in volume afterwards as I'm planning a split similar to yours at the moment after this one @Goodfella


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers bud. I remember @Pscarb mentioning a similar split and struggling to understand how a decent physique could be built on a 3 day split but this was before understanding HIT.
> 
> Either way I imagine my body will respond nicely to the increase in volume afterwards as I'm planning a split similar to yours at the moment after this one @Goodfella


Good man it's served me well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 162803


UPDATE

The week off is doing me great still, I feel more rested and generally a better feeling of wellbeing than I've had in a long time. I'm actually starting to miss the gym today so I will be ready to go full throttle on Saturday for chest and back.

I'm still sticking to the macros with a bit of what I fancy thrown in here and there. Here's a pic of my usual 9:30 meal plus a bit of banoffee because why not. The shake is 2 scoops of choc whey, 1 banana, 75g oats and a drop of orange flavouring.

Long term plan is start to diet properly with cardio as needed in the new year until March and then recomp/lean bulk with a certain compound known for its recomping abilities until June. It's my first time trying it so I'm excited to see what I can do with it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 10kg x 10 ss Seated Chest Press - 85kg x 10 all with a 224x tempo

Incl BB Muscle Round - 80kg

Cable Bar Standing Pullover - 21 x 8 ss Lat Pulldown - 85 x 6 all with a 224x tempo

Bent Over EZ Row Muscle Round - 80kg

S/L Seated Calf Raise - 17 x 20

Initial thoughts on this way of training are that it felt great and for such a low amount of volume it got the job done because the intensity was up there.

The session took just over an hour which was mainly because of all the warm up sets in felt like I needed after the week off.

The week off was a good idea and it came at the right time but I was definitely glad to get back in the gym as I was beginning to feel skinny-fat and flat.

I'm keeping the cals where they are until the new year and then I'm going to try lowering them on rest days quite a lot while keeping them high on training days. There will probably be a 1000 cal+ difference between the days which is something I've never done before so it should be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Leg Ext - 16 x 10 ss Leg Press - 115 x 10 (all with a 224x tempo)

Ham Curl - 12 x 8 ss DB SLDL - 30 x 9 (all with a 224x tempo)

Muscle Round - BB Squats - 80 kg

Great session and I really enjoyed it. I maybe went a little light on the squats for the muscle round but I slowed the reps down accordingly. Will up the weight next week.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts /Arms/Calves*

Seated Lateral Raise - 6 x 10 ss Seated Shoulder Press - 65 x 4 (224x)

Seated EZ Bar Muscle Round - 60kg

Cable Rope Curl - 18 x 8 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

EZ Curl Muscle Round - 20kg (Need to go heavier next time )

Cable Rope OH Ext - 18 x 12

Cable Bar Push Down Muscle Round - 48kg(Stack)

S/L LPCR - 57.5 x 10


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Muscle Round on squats you savage b4stard


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Muscle Round on squats you savage b4stard


And I kept the bar on my back between sets it was the closest I've come to cardio in a while! Def could have managed more weight though.

I'm loving the muscle rounds.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> And I kept the bar on my back between sets it was the closest I've come to cardio in a while! Def could have managed more weight though.
> 
> I'm loving the muscle rounds.


Yeah no point racking the weight.. You'll be unracking it again before you know it lol.

Muscle rounds on Deads is even worse


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm going to carry on this thread throughout the next year because for the time being I'm sticking with HIT as I love it so much.

But as a side project I'm going to experiment with a new calf routine. This journal won't be updated so often so here's the link:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/284425-calves-cows.html#post5362434


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 14kg x 10 ss Seated Chest Press - 95kg x 7 (224x)

Incl BB Muscle Round - 90kg (tough, form got messy on last couple of sets)

Cable Bar a Standing Pullover - 23 x 8 ss Lat Pulldown - 85 x 7 (224x)

Bent over EZ Row Muscle Round - 90kg

S/L LPCR - 60 x 9


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Leg Ext - 17 x 10 ss Leg Press - 125 x 10 (224x)

Ham Curl - 13 x 8 ss DB SLDL - 32 x 8 (224x)

Muscle Round - BB Squats - 90kg

S/L Seated C/R - 18 x 16


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Bis/Tris/Calves*

Seated Lateral Raise - 5 x 10 ss Seated Shoulder Press - 65 x 6 (224x)

Seated Olympic Bar Press Muscle Round - 65kg

Cable Rope Curl - 21 x 8 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Olympic Bar Curl Muscle Round - 30kg

Cable Rope Ext (Down) - 18 x 8 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Cable Rope Push Down Muscle Round - 48kg

Leg Press Calf Raise - 180 x 20

First day training in the newly refurbished gym and it's a mixed bag. I now have access to a linear leg press, bigger dumbbells and a couple of other bits. But they've done away with the smith machine, pec deck, EZ Bar and a few other bits.

As is the case with a lot of things these day, no market research was done beforehand and the powers that be just decided what they wanted and didn't take the clientele into consideration. Also rumours circulating of increased membership fee (by a lot) so might be time to find another gym, we'll see...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 16kg x 10 ss Seated Chest Press - 95kg x 8 (224x)

Incl DB Muscle Round - 40kg

Cable Bar Standing Pullover - 23 x 8 ss Lat Pulldown - 90 x 8

Bent Over EZ Row Muscle Round - 100kg

S/L LPCR - 60 x 10


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Legs*

Ham curl - 14 x 8 ss back ext (ham focus) banded x 6 ss no band x 6

Linear Leg Press - Dropset - 400kg x 20, 300kg x 12, 200kg x 12

Leg Ext - Dropset - 20 x 10, 14 x 10, 8 x 10

Band Ham Curl

Linear Leg Press Calf Raise - 190 x 20

I had a change in the routine yesterday as I was training in the newly refurbished gym and I was with my training partner. I got a bit over excited on the leg press and had a near death experience along with my training partner (a good one).

It was a nice change in the routine and I'm walking funny already.

Just worked out next weeks cals as the fat loss phase begins. Don't get me wrong this is no New Years resolution! This is all part of the plan. I'll be continuing with only 3 weights sessions per week with two HIIT sessions per week. I will add in more weight training days in the coming weeks until eventually moving to a 6 day a week split from March-May. I'll remove cals and add cardio as needed. I'll be going for a low fat type of diet this time as I trialled that for a while last year and it was much more pleasant than going low carb and I looked better.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Arms/Calves*

Seated Lateral Raise - 5 x 10 ss Seated shoulder press - 70 x 5 (224x)

Seated Olympic Bar Muscle Round - 70kg

Cable Rope Curl - 23 x 7 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Olympic Bar Curl Muscle Round - 35kg

Cable Rope Ext - 18 x 9

Rope Push Down Muscle Round - 48kg

Linear leg press calf raise - 200 x 20 rp 6


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A few update pics before I remove the chub

View attachment 163580


View attachment 163581


View attachment 163582


View attachment 163583


View attachment 163584


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Calves*

4 sets of 10 bodyweight occluded with 10s rest between sets

That's it. It's the first day of training calves everyday and this is all it took to get to failure.

Change of plan for training schedule: Mon - Hams, Weds - Delts/Arms, Fri - Quads, Sat - Chest/Back. Hams and quads will be 3 working sets and I'll be sticking with 1 superset for chest, back and delts with 1 muscle round for each as well. I'll add in a muscle round for quads and hams after a while. I'll be starting HIIT at one session a week to start with instead of two.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads/Calves*

Leg Ext - 17 x 11 (124x)

Linear Leg Press - 400 x 7 (1x42) RP 10 deep breaths 400 x 7 normal tempo

Linear Leg Press Calf Raise - 210 x 20

Short and sweet session today. I'm easing into the new split and splitting hams and quads is definitely what's needed for my legs, I should have done it sooner really.

Found out today that I'll probably be having an operation in 'approx 3 months' bit gutted as the next cycle was due for 'approx 3 months' and somehow tren and a general anaesthetic doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 18kg x 10 ss Seated Chest Press - 100 x 6 (224x)

Incl DB Press Muscle Round - 40kg

Cable Rope StNding Pullover - 23 x 9 ss Lat Pulldown - 95 x 7

Bent Over EZ Row Muscle Round - 105kg

S/L Seated Calf Raise - Stack x 15 20s rest in weighted stretch position x2 each leg


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Subbed to this!


Glad to have you along buddy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I helped a friend mix up a load of peptides last night, what a pain in the sack that was! And after what seemed like forever mixing the peps and back loading the slin pins we had only done enough for 12 days! Surely this isn't right...? I know they're good and although I've never tried them and I would love to I just couldn't justify the cost and more than anything the hassle of reconstituting/back loading so many bloody slin pins. Give me long estered oils any day!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> A few update pics before I remove the chub
> 
> View attachment 163580
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate.


Cheers mate, I'll have some leg pics up when I learn how to photoshop :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate, I'll have some leg pics up when I learn how to photoshop :lol:


Lol luckily I do know.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are the quads - slippers an all 

View attachment 163755


View attachment 163756


View attachment 163757


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

They look ok


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Calves*

4 sets of 10 with 10s rest between sets, b/w, occluded.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Weight - 16.8

Macros

Training Day - p - 314, f - 94, c - 284, Cals - 3491

Rest Day - p - 302, f - 82, c - 164, Cals - 2896


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams/Calves*

Leg Curl - 15 x 14

Deadlift - 220 x 4

Back Ext (Ham focus) - 20kg plate x 10 ss bw x 10

Leg Press Calf Raise - 102.5 x 20 RP 5

I was on the way to the gym and I realised I'd left my wrist straps at the other gym on Saturday, nightmare! It's deadlift day and my grip doesn't get trained as much as it probably should. Anyway I deadlifted 180 without a problem, loaded the bar up to 220 which is my PB for 6 reps and had to do something; so I made the most ghetto of wrist straps out of the cable pulley attachments. Got 4 reps so was pleased overall.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT/Calves*

10s Bike Sprint 30s LISS x 10 then LISS until I got to 200cals burned. Took 17 mins overall.

Leg Press Calf Raise - 140 x 8

What a lovely slap in the face this was! HIIT always kicks my ass and today was no different, I was puffing and wheezing like a 90 year old - 20 a day smoker. Heart rate got up to 152 (when I remembered to check it) so nothing to worry about yet  Still it feels good getting back into cardio knowing I will look better for it in the coming weeks and months.

Also training calves after the cardio was a bad idea. I never like the idea of doing any resistance training after cardio and after that I firmly believe it's not a good idea. Although I'd given myself enough time to recover, the intensity wasn't there and getting up off the leg press my quads both cramped in a way I've never had before. I'll separate the two next time.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Arms/Calves*

Seated Lateral Raise - 6 x 10 ss Seated Shoulder Press - 70 x 6 (124x)

Seated DB Press Muscle Round - 30kg DB's

Cable Rope Curl - 23 x 8 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Seated DB Hammer Curl Muscle Round - 12kg *all rest periods were a weighted stretch*

Cable Bar Ext - 18 x 10

DB Tricep Ext Muscle Round - 10kg *all rest periods were a weighted stretch* last two rest periods I had to put weight down

Linear Leg Press Calf Raise - 300kg x 10

I changed all the muscle rounds today and added in a weighted stretch during the rest periods for bi's and tri's which worked very well and I'll be using for a while now. Instant doms!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> *Delts/Arms/Calves*
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise - 6 x 10 ss Seated Shoulder Press - 70 x 6 (124x)
> 
> ...


How do you set up the muscle rounds? Like sets reps etc, never understood how they work


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

It's 6 sets of 4 with 10s rest between the sets. It was either Scott Stevenson or Brad Schoenfeld that coined the term 'muscle round' I can't remember now but it's a good way of getting more reps out of a heavier weight.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads/Calves*

Leg Ext - 18 x 10 (224x)

Linear Leg Press - 400kg x 8 (1x42) RP 10 breaths, 400kg x 10 (normal tempo, continuous tension)

S/L Leg Ext - 10 x 7 (144x)

S/L Seated Calf Raise - Stack x 20 (134x)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 20kg x 8 ss Seated Chest Press - 105 x 6 (224x)

Incl DB Press Muscle Round - 40kg

Cable Rope Standing Pullover - 26 x 9 ss Lat Pulldown 100 x 6 (224x)

Bent Over EZ Muscle Round - 110kg

S/L LPCR - 75 x 4 e/l then 35 x 10 e/l

Hard session but a good one, might change bent over row for something else next time maybe seated row as form was getting quite bad towards the end.

I'm about 1lb down so far this week so the macros will be adjusted accordingly for next week. I'm actually quite pleased with this because it confirms that I didn't put on a load of unnecessary water weight during the off season which is a first. Counting calories during the off season is definitely the way forward.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Calves*

Continuing with my aim of training calves everyday I did the usual rest day routine of 4 sets of 10 with 10s rest between sets and occluded. I also adopted a squat position on these that worked like a seated calf raise and it was actually very effective to my surprise.

In other news I had to kill one of my chickens yesterday. No I'm not on tren and lost my rag, she had been ill for a while now and when I checked on her yesterday her guts were literally hanging out of her @rs£ and the others were pecking at them so it had to be done 
View attachment 164175


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams/Calves*

Leg Curl - 16 x 12

Deadlift - 220 x 6 (yeah buddy)

Cable pull throughs - 36 x 15

Back ext with ham focus - 25kg x 10 ss bw x 10

Linear Leg Press Calf Raise - 300 x 11 RP 10s 300 x 4

I'm loving splitting up hams and quads, I should have done it sooner.

Very happy with the deadlift, I equalled a PB with 220 x 6 and I'm currently on a cruise and that was 2 reps up on last week so very happy.

First time doing pull throughs properly and they felt good, not sure if they're a mainstay yet but I'll stick with them for a few weeks, hamstring equipment is really lacking at my gym so it may have to do.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadlift - 220 x 6


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Macros for this week:

Training Day - p - 311, f - 94, c - 204, cals - 3206

Rest Day - p - 282, f - 80, c - 84, cals - 2596

Weight - 16.7

I dropped about half a pound last week and being the first week of a diet I would have expected more so I've dropped the cals some more. I'm going high fat low carb at the mo and will change in a few weeks to low fat moderate carb as it'll be something different for the body to adapt to and I responded quite well to that last year. Cardio tonight yay


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT/Calves*

10 x 10s bike sprint and 30s slow pedalling between sprints then carried on LISS until 200 cals had been burned.

Calves I did occluded bw when I got home 4 x 10 with 10s rest between sets.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Arms/Calves*

Seated Lateral Raises - 6 x 10 ss Seated Shoulder Press - 72.5 x 4 (124x)

Seated DB Shoulder Press Muscle around - 30kg

Cable Front Raise - 8 x 5 (124x) ss 3 x 10 continuous tension

Cable Rope Curl - 26 x 6 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Seated DB Hammer Curl Muscle Round - 14kg *all rest periods were a weighted stretch*

Cable Rope Ext - 26 x 6 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

DB Tricep Ext Muscle Round - 10kg *all rest periods were a weighted stretch* had to put weight down on last two sets

Leg Press Calf Raise (Wide Stance) - 125 x 8 (1241) ss 125 x 6 normal tempo


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

What type of chickens do you have mate?

My mum wants to get some.

Nice work on the deads too! how did you find the occlusion work, been something i've wanted to try for a while


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've just been listening to an interview with Neil Hill and now I want to try Y3T training, anyone tried this?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RowRow said:


> What type of chickens do you have mate?
> 
> My mum wants to get some.
> 
> Nice work on the deads too! how did you find the occlusion work, been something i've wanted to try for a while


I've got 3 bantams 2 leghorns and 3 that are called oxford brown's I think they've been bred by the place I bought them and they named them that. They're a great pet mate, cheap as chips, require very little upkeep and they lay massive fresh eggs 

Cheers bud I was very happy with them.

I love the occlusion work, works particularly well on calves when I'm not at the gym and I need to do them. Without them being occluded I feel like I could bang out reps all day but when they are occluded 4 sets of 10 is a struggle. The pump/burn is intense and it can't get it the same without occlusion, give it a try and let me know how you get on, if it doesn't make you cry then you're doing it wrong!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Calves*

4 sets of 10 b/w seated and occluded with 10s rest between sets


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads/Calves*

Leg Ext - 19 x 10 (124x)

Squats - 170 x 7

Linear Leg Press - 400kg x 6 (1x42) RP 10 breaths, 400kg x 10 (normal tempo, continuous tension)

S/L Leg Ext - 10 x 8 (144x)

Linear Leg Press Calf Raise - 320 x 10 ss 220 x 10

Great session, quads ar fizzing as I type. Glad to be squatting again and I'm fairly happy with where my strength is at. Form and tempo was a bit erratic though so next week the target will be 170 x 7 with a smoother tempo and better form.

Also got a really good contraction in my quads on leg extensions and was focusing hard on the contraction.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> My legs are a weakness but I will post some pics up when I have them. Training them tomorrow actually so might take advantage of a post workout pump and snap a few then!
> 
> Calves have been a nightmare as well but I think I've found what works for me and they are slowly coming along.


Out of interest what is it that worked for your calves?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> Out of interest what is it that worked for your calves?


Anything that keeps tension on the muscle and/or gives a sustained pump so occlusion training, weighted stretch during rest periods, shorter rest periods etc.

Also initiating the movement from a full stretch position using no momentum whatsoever and pushing through the ball of your foot and not the outside of the foot.

Training my tibialis has definitely helped things along as well, I didn't realise how much of your shin this particular muscle can occupy and it adds a lot of density to the lower leg. Mine developed very quickly probably because I'd never even thought of training it before.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 20kg x 10 ss Seated Chest Press - 105 x 7

Flat BB Muscle Round - 100kg (only 3 reps on last set but first 3 sets was accidentally 105kg)

Cable Bar Standing Pullover - 28 x 7 ss Lat Pulldown - 105 x 6

Seated Row Muscle Round - 85kg

S/L LPCR - 75 x 5 e/l then 35 x 10 e/l


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Calves*

S/L B/W Occluded - 3 sets of 10 alternating legs


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Calorie update

Training days - p - 311, f - 76, c - 204 cals - 2978

Rest days - p - 282, f - 62, c - 84 cals - 2368

Weight - 16.4

I'm happy with the weight loss. Cals have dropped for no other reason than I ran out of my batch -cooked minced beef for lunches so swapping to chicken. Any adjustments will now be done by removing fats and potentially adding carbs, I'll see what happens. I'm reading more about low-fat diets lately so really want to see what can be achieved and how I function on low fat as Ive always been med -high fat. Might add an omega 3 supplement in to compensate.

On another note I went for a massage on sat for my bursitis in left ac joint. It's still throbbing but had to be better than nothing. He threw in some ultra sound treatment, I didn't feel any benefit but it's supposed to break down scar tissue and promote blood flow to the area so hopefully it'll help.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Anything that keeps tension on the muscle and/or gives a sustained pump so occlusion training, weighted stretch during rest periods, shorter rest periods etc.
> 
> Also initiating the movement from a full stretch position using no momentum whatsoever and pushing through the ball of your foot and not the outside of the foot.
> 
> Training my tibialis has definitely helped things along as well, I didn't realise how much of your shin this particular muscle can occupy and it adds a lot of density to the lower leg. Mine developed very quickly probably because I'd never even thought of training it before.


Thanks, I have looked up tibialis training as I too had neglected this. Tried some exercises this morning and will give some of your tips a go...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams/Calves*

Leg Curl - 17 x 12

Deadlift - 220 x 7 ALL TIME PB

Cable Pull Throughs - 38 x 15

Back Ext with Ham focus - 40kg x 12 ss bw x 10

Seated Calf Raise S/L - stack x 25 plus 25 partials e/l

Very happy with the all time PB of 220 x 7 but form could have been better. Next week I'm going to go for less weight and more reps. Hams are fried now, good session


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT/Calves*

10 x 10s sprint then 30s slow cycle and repeat then kept going at moderate intensity until I got to 210 cals burned.

Occluded bw standing calf raise - 10 x 4 with 10s rest between sets.

Had another sauna, it's doing wonders for my skin. That is all.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Arms/Calves*

Seated Lateral Raises - 6 x 10 ss Seated Shoulder Press - 72.5 x 5 (124x)

Seated DB Shoulder Press Muscle Round - 30kg

Cable Front Raise - 8 x 6 (124x) ss 3 x 10 (continuous tension)

Cable Rope Curl - 26 x 7 (4s squeeze, 4s ecc)

Seated DB Hammer Curl Muscle Round - 16kg

Lying DB Skullcrusher - 16 x 12

DB Tricep Ext Muscle Round - 12kg

LPCR (Wide Stance) - 127.5 x 7 (1241) ss 127.5 x 6 normal tempo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well done on the deadlift pb fella!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yesterday*

HIIT & Calves

*Today*

Quads, some hams and calves

Leg Ext - stack x 20

Linear Leg Press - 320 x 30 (12,8,5,5)

Hack Squat - 120 x 10 drop to 80 x 10 drop to 40 x 10

S/L Leg Ext - 10 x 12 e/l 10 x 10 e/l 10 x 8 e/l

Lying Ham Curls - 15 x 3 with weighted stretch as rest

Superset tend a load of seated calves with standing calves til I couldn't go anymore

Cycle of death up a massive hill

I trained at a different gym today, definitely the best equipped gym I've ever trained at, owned by an ifbb pro and just the atmosphere of the place was the biggest motivation I've had in a long time to lift some weights. The sled on the leg press must have been heavier as 320 felt like 400. Mostly cybex stuff so all good. It's going to be very hard going back to the sub-par council gyms after this one. Might treat myself to a session once or twice a month and get my £4.50's worth by having a mental session.

Had a 1.5 hr nap and a bucket of cornflakes when I got in, been eating most of the night and still famished, diet will resume tomorrow once I can feel some glycogen back in these quads


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 20kg x 10 ss banded seated chest press - 45 x 5

Incl BB Press - 70 x 16

Incl DB Press Muscle Round - 40kg - 32kg last two sets

Cable Bar Standing Pullover - 28 x 8 ss Lat Pulldown - 107.5 x 6

DB Row - 40 x 12

Seated Row Muscle Round - 85kg

S/L Seated calf raise - stack x 25 + 25 partials

Added in some more volume this week as recovery is on point and I want to shift gears with the fat loss. Changed a couple of exercises too, nice to be using the bands again for a change.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams/Calves*

Leg Curl - 17 x 14

Deadlift - 180 x 12

Cable Pull Throughs - 41 x 15

Back Ext w Ham Focus - 44kg x 12 ss bw x 10

LPCR - 102.5 x 12 RP 5 breaths 102.5 x 6

Legs still sore from Friday so I didn't want to keep pushing for the heavy pb's on deadlift. Was quite pleased with the higher reps, will aim to beat that next week though as I thought I'd be able to do more.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Macro change -

Training Days - p - 304.5, f - 63, c - 244. Cals - 2928

Rest Days - p - 276, f - 49, c - 124. Cals - 2318

Rest days include one serving of 100g rice which will be on HIIT days, my one full rest day of the week won't have the rice.

I've upped the carbs slightly and lowered fats, let's see what happens. Weight dropping slowly, strength seems to only be on the increase, I think I'm on the right track.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT and Calves*

10 x 10s bike sprints with 30s rest between sets then moderate intensity until I got to 220 kcals burned. Was absolutely dripping with sweat afterwards and it only took 15 mins.

Occluded b/w calf raise - 4 x 10 with 10s rest between sets.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Arms/Calves*

Seated DB Laterals - 12 x 12 (2 partials)

DB Front Raise - 4 x 20

Seated Shoulder Press - 72.5 x 9

BB Shoulder Press Muscle Round - 60kg

S/A Cable Curl - 11 x 12

DB Hammer Curl - Muscle Round - 16kg

DB Skullcrusher - 18kg x 12

DB Tri Ext Muscle Round - 12kg

Linear Leg Press Calf Raise - 280 x 10 RP 7 RP 5


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yesterday*

HIIT - 10 x 10s sprints with 30s between sprints then carried on until 200 kcals burned

Calves - 4 sets of 10 with 10s rest between sets Occluded

*Today*

*Quads*

Leg Ext - 19 x 12 (124x)

Squats - 140 x 11

Linear Leg Press - 400kg x 7 (1x42) RP 10 breaths, 400kg x 10 with normal tempo, continuous tension.

S/L Leg Ext - 11 x 6 e/l (144x) then 6 x 18 (failure) e/l

Seated Calves - Stack + 10kg x 20 + 20 partials e/l

Highlight of the day was squatting 140 x 11. It felt great and a gym instructor buddy of mine was watching and complimented me on my form. I will continue to work the weight up keeping that same solid form and moving like a piston (if pistons paused briefly in the hole

The diet is going great and I may have to throw up some update pics soon. I dropped 4lbs over the past 2 days for no reason in particular, diet hasn't changed all week and cardio has only increased fractionally, so a burger and chips will go down well tonight as a tasty cheat meal or 'refeed' should I say.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Big squat mate, esp after an ext pre exhaust! Beast!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Incl Banded Fly - 20kg x 10 ss Banded Seated Chest Press - 45 x 6

Incl BB Press - 80 x 16

Incl DB Press Muscle Round - 40kg (34kg for last 2 sets)

Cable Bar StNding Pullover - 31 x 8 ss Lat Pulldown - 110 x 5

DB Row - 45 x 16

Seated Row Muscle Round - 87.5kg

S/L LPCR - 55 x 4 e/l x 4 e/l again


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A couple of update pics after a chest/back session

View attachment 165256


View attachment 165257


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> A couple of update pics after a chest/back session
> 
> View attachment 165256
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate.


Cheers bud


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Macro Update*

Training Days - p - 300, f - 55, c - 244. Cals - 2838.

Rest Days - p - 276, f - 49, c - 124. Cals - 2228.

Fats have been lowered slightly, everything's ticking along nicely at the mo, no need for anything drastic.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Macro Update*

Training Days - p - 300, f - 55, c - 244. Cals - 2838.

Rest Days - p - 276, f - 49, c - 124. Cals - 2228.

Fats have been lowered slightly, everything's ticking along nicely at the mo, no need for anything drastic.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams/Calves*

Leg Curl - 18 x 12

Deadlift - 190 x 11

Cable Pull Throughs - 43 x 15

Back Ext w Ham Focus - 48kg x 12 ss bw x 10

LPCR - 105 x 16 RP 5 breaths 105 x 6

Well happy with the deadlift, I honestly expected 10 but went one better, think I'll go for 200 x 10 next week and work up the reps from there. We'll see how I'm feeling there and then though as the diet is taking hold and the hunger saps the strength out of me. Keeping carbs high around the workout is the key though and it's working.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

190 x 11


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT & Calves*

10 x 10s sprints with 30s rest then carried on moderate intensity to 230 kcals.

3 sets s/l bw occluded raises was all I could manage and it did the job.

Body weight dropped 4lbs in as many days last week and has gone up a lb this week despite the slight drop in kcals. I'll carry on this week with the planned cardio and diet though as I'm feeling tighter and definitely getting leaner. Probably will add in another cardio session next week. I don't really want to add any in post workout because I'm coming round more and more to the idea of keeping cardio as far away from weights as possible so to encourage a more low insulin, fat -burning environment for the cardio and a more anabolic, carb fuelled insulin bomb-like environment for the weights. But the alternative is a morning cardio session which doesn't exactly tickle my fancy.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts/Arms/Calves*

Seated DB Laterals - 14 x 10 (+2 partials)

DB Front Raise - 6 x 17

Seated Shoulder Press - 75 x 8

BB Shoulder Press Muscle Round - 60kg

Seated DB Press to failure - 30 x 9

S/A Cable Curl - 13 x 10

DB Hammer Curl Muscle Round - 16kg

DB Skullcrusher - 18 x 13

DB Tri Ext Muscle Round - 14kg

Linear LPCR - 280 x 10 RP 7 RP 6 with banded tibialis raises between sets and the bloody band snapped! I've clearly got the strongest tibialis in town.

Great session, great pump, new veins, happy days!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> 190 x 11


Pulled that like it was nothing mate :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT and Calves*

Usual 10 x 10s sprints with 30s rest between sets bu upped kcals burned to 230 again. Seems to have had a positive effect and weight loss in back in full swing.

3 x 10 s/l bw calf raises occluded.

I bought John Meadows new ebook 'Adjusting a diet plan made simple' it was interesting but I was a bit dissappoined on the cost:information ratio. Still I will take what's useful from it.

The fun should start next week with the help of some tren.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Post-arm pump pic. Still getting a good pump with those carbs targeted around training.

View attachment 165604


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads/Calves*

Leg Ext - Stack x 10 (124x)

Squat - 150 x 8 - watching the video back this looked a lot easier than it felt. Will try the same weight but wearing knee wraps next week and see what happens. Knee wraps do help a bit but I seem to feel it more in my quads when I use them as well.

Linear Leg Press - 400kg x 8 (1x42)) RP 10 breaths then 400 x 10 (continuous tempo)

S/L Leg Ext - 11 x 7 (144x) e/l then 6 x 20 e/l (continuous tempo) (for tha pamp)

S/L Seated Calf Raise - stack + 15lg x 16 (+16 partials) e/l


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The Squats


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

And the leg press


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> And the leg press


Those slow negs are a killer right?!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Those slow negs are a killer right?!


They are indeed, and the paused stretch my knees just wanted to cave in or push the weight, goes completely against all instinct to just hold that weight there.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest/Back/Calves*

Banded Seated Chest Press - 45 x 8.5

Incl DB Press - 50 x 9 ss 40 x 6

Incl BB - 80 x 13

Band Fly - Purple x 12 ss Black x 12

Cable Standing Bar Pullover - 31 x 9 ss Lat Pulldown - 110 x 6 (124x)

DB Row - 50 x 16

Seated Row Muscle Round - 90kg

Seated Calf Raise banded - stack x 20

Had a great session, weight is hovering around the same but I'm looking leaner and getting stronger so I'll just trust the process.

I successfully made a 50kg DB out of the 40's, 2 x 5kg plates and a strong resistance band and it worked very well, it was bloody huge but worked all the same, I reckon I can push it up to 60's but we'll see. I'll try and get a pic next time.

Just downed a lovely bowl of cornflakes and choc protein and now off for a sports massage to try and sort out this shoulder.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams and Calves*

Ham Curls - 19 x 12

Deadlifts - 200 x 11

Ham Curl (Pump) - 50 reps (12 x 20 ss 8 x 30) last 10 more like partials

Back Ext w Ham Focus - 52kg x 12 ss bw x 10

S/L CR - Stack +20kg x 20 ss s/l banded tibialis raise x 50

Words can't describe how happy I am with that deadlift. I woke up feeling crap, full of man flu, started to feel better by the end of the day and went to the gym considering a de-load/pump session so as not to ask more of my body than would be wise. Thought bugger that and after a few warm up sets I unleashed my wrath on the bar. New Born by Muse came on the iPod which helped a lot and the reps up until number 9 felt easy.

I should be starting a new split next week borrowed/stolen from @Goodfella but have also seen John Meadows prescribe it. Should probably start a new log. I expect to start seeing big changes the next few weeks :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad to be of help 

How's dieting going??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Glad to be of help
> 
> How's dieting going??


Very well mate, I'm down 10lbs in 5 weeks so far, still eating plenty and strength is continuing to go up. I'm trying something new next week which will only help things along and I'm excited to see the results in the coming weeks and months.

Prep must start soon for you?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Very well mate, I'm down 10lbs in 5 weeks so far, still eating plenty and strength is continuing to go up. I'm trying something new next week which will only help things along and I'm excited to see the results in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Prep must start soon for you?


Great stuff matey  any pics??

Started today as a matter of fact!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Great stuff matey  any pics??
> 
> Started today as a matter of fact!!!


Should be good! I'm looking forward to the freak factor.

I posted a couple earlier on in the log last week sometime, will post a couple more at the start of this next phase or in the new log if I start one, this weekend.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*HIIT and Calves*

10 x 10s sprints carried on steady state to 240kcals burned.

Seated calves - band plus 25kg plate plus stack x 20, take off plate x 20, take off band x 20.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Change of plan; I've gotta go in for an operation in 8 weeks which means I've got that long to finish the diet and possibly even recomp a bit towards the end. I will make the best of it and go hard for these 8 weeks. Everything will be on point and intra workout nutrition is back in, let's see what's possible in 8 weeks...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

So the new split begins next week and I'm feeling like crap these past few days, this cold and under - recovery are to blame so I'm going to take it easy for a few days, still training but having a little de -load, nice cheat meal tomorrow for valentines and then I'll be ready to switch it back on next week. I'm going for the best conditioning I've ever had while holding onto and possibly even adding some lean mass during the process. This should allow me to really pick apart my physique and bring up weak points so I'm happy enough with size/proportions to start thinking about getting on stage.

The aim is to spend the rest of this year adding mass without the need for dieting until, potentially, a contest prep so diet will be kept in check and no 'bulking' will be happening. It's only taken 6 years but I think I've found what works for me with training and nutrition so if I can apply this with consistency then I think this time next year I'll be looking at a different physique.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*

Weighted Pull Ups - 20kg x 7

Seated Row - 95 x 12

DB Row - 50 x 12

BB Corner Row - 100 x 8

Chest Press - 20 reps

DB's Together Press - 15 reps

BB Bench - 10 reps

All done as one continuous set x 3

LPCR W/Band - 50 x 20, 10s rest, 10, 10s rest, 8, 10s rest then 20s stretch

Tibialis raises to failure

It feels good to be back, I still trained fri and sat but only really light really short sessions and the break has done me good. I'm ready to give it my all for the next 6 or so weeks and I think I'll be looking at a different physique at the end of that short time.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms (Pump)*

Rear Delt DB Raise - 14 x 10 (+10 partials)

Seated Lateral Raise - 20 x 12 (+8 partials)

Seated Shoulder Press - 65 x 11

DB Press - 30 x 8.5

S/A Occluded Giant Set:

Cable Curl

Cable Tri Ext

DB Hammer Curl

DB Tri Ext

(X2 e/a)

Seated Calf Raise - banded +25kg - 12 reps - 10s weighted stretch (x3)

I had a great session, not feeling strength kicking in too much yet but I'm not bothered, I'm still pre-exhausting the heavy sets and focusing on form and it's treating me well.

I found a different kind of grip on the seated shoulder press that I like, if you've ever heard of the 'scrape the rack press' it's a lot like that.

Also got a savage arm pump going from the occlusion work, veins were looking like they were going to pop.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 166211


This is a seriously bad photo I don't think the post arms shaky hands helped either


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*

Squats - 160 x 8

Linear Leg Press - 420 x 10

Leg Press - 155 x 12 (2s negative)

Leg Ext - 20 x 12 (1s squeeze)

Ham Curl (10 x 20)

Back ext w ham focus (bw x 20)

High and Wide Leg Press - 80 x 16

X 2

S/L LPCR - 55 x 11 e/l

I'm loving this style of training, I was very pleased with the squats, form was perfect which was the my main priority here.

I was planning 3x through for the tri-set for hams but it seemed 2 was enough.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yesterday*

Cardio - 350kcals on stepmill/30 mins level 6 - really didn't feel 'enough' definitely didn't feel like 350kcals?! I'm going to stick to 30 mins but increase the difficulty and just ignore the kcals on this one

Calves - s/l seated - stack +25kg - 15 reps plus some tib work to failure

*Today*

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated. Chest Press - 100 x 7 - felt a lot heavier than 100, new machine so maybe just not used to the movement yet...

Incl DB Press - ghetto 40's x 11

Decline Bench - 120 x 5 - solid form, happy with that

Incl DB Fly - 24 x 8

Seated Row

Lat Pulldown

Standing cable pullover

X2

Kettle Bell Rows 1 set each arm, there was something very nice about these, just in how the weight seemed to hang, hard to explain.

Banded LPCR - 50 x 18 - 20s weighted stretch - 40 x 8 - 20s w/s - 30 x 8 - 20s w/s

Tibialis raises to failure

Great session, I got talking to a nice older German bloke who's been around a while, the sort you can tell was a big old boy and actually still is. He was telling me about his days of competing and coming 3rd at the national level in Germany in the late 80's/early 90's. He had lots of other interesting things to say and it was really good to talk with someone who's been there and done it, he was very humble as well so made for easy listening.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are a few post workout pics of chest and back

View attachment 166374


View attachment 166375


View attachment 166376


View attachment 166377


View attachment 166378


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Seated calf raise - stack + band and 25kg -loads of reps, take off 25kg plate - loads more reps

Incl Hammer Curl - 22 x 6

EZ Bar Drag Curl - 40 x 8 - first time trying these, they felt great

EZ Bar Skullcrusher - 50 x 10

Cable Bar Push Down - 41 x 7 ss Close Grip Press Up x 12

Cable - Rear Delt Raise

Front Raise

Lateral Raise

X 1 each arm

2 sets of light weight shoulder press on machine

Also went for a 30 min fasted fast pace walk this morning, I'm not happy with fat loss this week so cardio will now be 4 x 30 mins steady state per week and kcals will be chipped away at again.

I've been doing a carb cycling style of diet the past week, I've done it a few times in previous diets and it always works well. Medium days are losing 40g carbs and also having the cardio on those days as well. Keeping the heavy quads session for the high day.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just thinking about going to bed and remembered a dream I had last night, it seems like one to rival @Clubber Lang !

I was riding round a field on a moped shooting at this gangster looking bloke with all his mates chasing after me saying 'You better bloody kill him or he'll chop your thumb off with his bolt croppers!' Yes it was that specific. Only thing was the bullets wouldn't go in a straight line and it was like firing a paintball gun where the pellets fly off everywhere apart from where you're aiming. Not sure what the outcome was but I certainly woke up scratching my head.

And on that note, sweet dreams.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> *Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*
> 
> Seated calf raise - stack + band and 25kg -loads of reps, take off 25kg plate - loads more reps
> 
> ...


yea I love the power walks mate. stopped doing them recently to put on some weight. look like I'm a man on a mission


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea I love the power walks mate. stopped doing them recently to put on some weight. look like I'm a man on a mission


Haha yes I felt like that, also do you remember the Big Gay Following off balls of steel? I was pacing like a maniac towards this woman walking her dog and she kept turning round probably to check the fast walking hooded thug looking person wasn't going to mug her!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Haha yes I felt like that, also do you remember the Big Gay Following off balls of steel? I was pacing like a maniac towards this woman walking her dog and she kept turning round probably to check the fast walking hooded thug looking person wasn't going to mug her!


haha. yea I've been there. I keep crossing the road so no one slows me down , I'm not fussed with frightening people


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams (Heavy)/Quads(Pump)*

Deadlift - 200 x 12 - Rep PB - really had to grind out that last rep but that's why I love deadlifts, there are no grey areas, you either stand up with the weight or you don't, and I stood up..... Eventually

Ham Curl - 15 x 10 - brief pause at contraction

High and Wide Leg Press - 125 x 16 - everyone seems to be doing these lately, I liked them, really hit the adductors

Partner Assisted Back Ext w/ Ham focus - bw x 20 - didn't look gay at all

Leg Ext

Leg Press

Heels elevated DB squat

X2

Seated Calf Raise Occluded - stack x 16, 12, 20 - (partials on last set) the rest between the sets is the killer here as anyone who has tried occlusion training will know. Add in a training partner making the rest periods longer and I was hopping around like I was stood on hot coals. Sickening burn that made it hard to walk afterwards.

Really really good session today. I was actually a bit nervous on the drive up there because I knew what needed to be done on deadlift but the extra bit of adrenaline probably helped. Also have PIP from hell in my right quad, never felt anything like it, like a dead leg on steroids!! The pump quads sets only helped though bringing all that extra blood to the wound!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yesterday*

Cardio and Calves

30 mins level 8 on stair master and LPCR

*Today*

*Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*

Weighted Pull up - 20kg x 9

Seated Row - 100 x 12

Meadows Row - 50 x 12

Barbell Corner Row - 80kg x 10 - with paused contraction and slow eccentric

Chest Press

DB's Together Press

Press. Ups

X 3 (less reps every time)

LPCR Banded - 80 x 15 drop 3 plates x 8 d3p x 8


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms(Pump)*

Rear Delt DB Raise - 16 x 10 (+10 partials)

Seated Lateral Raise - 22 x 12 (+8 partials)

DB Press - 40 x 9.5

Seated Shoulder Press - 70 x 10

Occluded - s/a

Cable tri ext

Cable curl

DB tri ext

DB hammer curl

X2 e/a

3 sets w/ 10s rest - occluded -

Rope tri ext

Rope overhead curl

LPCR - 107.5 x 10 (banded)

15 mins stair master level 8

Arms fit to burst again after all the occlusion work, was actually looking at my arms after each set like they belonged to someone else very weird!

Cardio is currently 30 mins LISS on rest days and 15 mins LISS after Delts/arms. KCals are still carb cycling, High day is when I train quads, all other weights days are medium and rest days/cardio days is low, these are dark days lol. Quads tomorrow so I'll be enjoying some carbs, might even toss in a dessert!

Rant time - was beginning to get really pis$ed off at the end of today's session! I had Gok Wan opposite me on a treadmill filming his strenuous 1.5mph stroll and pointing his camera all around the gym filming people that no doubt didn't want to be filmed, on about his third rotation I held up my middle finger for him but he didn't seem to notice. Then in the corner you've got the hipster brigade with their tight jeans (?!) stupid haircuts, phones glued to their hands and trying to do kick ups with a medicine ball! If anyone half serious about training walked into my gym I think I would die of shock. Just dawned on me the tren may be kicking in...

Also I work for the council and we get our gym membership practically for free but there's talk of that being binned so instead of sulking about it I'm looking on the bright side and seeing it as a good opportunity to join a half decent gym. @FelonE I've been looking at feel fit and I like what I see. Even the peak membership doesn't look too bad.

Anyway rant over, I need some carbs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> *Delts (Heavy)/Arms(Pump)*
> 
> Rear Delt DB Raise - 16 x 10 (+10 partials)
> 
> ...


You'll be like a kid in a sweet shop after training where you train mate. I love it there. Cheap and well equipped.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well after last night its probably fair to say the tren has kicked in; I had a dream that I was in the inlaws kitchen with mother in law and mrs, father in law comes in in his dressing gown and says he's got to show me something. I go out the room with him and he shows me that his cock has been chopped off and impaled on a 4ft spike, it's still attached by a thin bit of skin and he asks me what he should do? I tell him to go to the bloody hospital! Then I dream about re-telling the story to a load of work colleagues... Definitely keeping things interesting but not my first choice of dream if I'm honest!

Quads tonight and high carb day today oh yeah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Well after last night its probably fair to say the tren has kicked in; I had a dream that I was in the inlaws kitchen with mother in law and mrs, father in law comes in in his dressing gown and says he's got to show me something. I go out the room with him and he shows me that his cock has been chopped off and impaled on a 4ft spike, it's still attached by a thin bit of skin and he asks me what he should do? I tell him to go to the bloody hospital! Then I dream about re-telling the story to a load of work colleagues... Definitely keeping things interesting but not my first choice of dream if I'm honest!
> 
> Quads tonight and high carb day today oh yeah


Lol that proper made me laugh.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads(Heavy)/Hams(Pump)*

Squats - 160 x 10

Linear Leg Press - 440 x 10

Leg Press - 160 x 12 (2s ecc)

Leg Extension - 20 x 10 +2 partials (1s squeeze, slow ecc)

Ham Curls

Back ext w ham focus

High and wide leg press

X3

LPCR - banded x 20 ss without band x 10

Very hard session and very pleased. I've definitely earned my high carb day today. Tbh it's turned into an all out cheat and I write this in pain. It's the first proper indulgence in 8 weeks though so I won't lose any sleep. Maybe will from digestive issues though!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 166796


Post workout - 75g cornflakes, 2 scoops whey, 2 rice cakes with Nutella, a few chocs including a toffifee

View attachment 166797


600g sweet potato, 400g gammon, 2 eggs, 150g quinoa, frozen protein yoghurt and a reeses peanut butter cup

Been struggling to stay awake ever since


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated Chest Press - 145 (stack) x 6 - nice tempo, slow ecc hard contraction.

Incl DB Press - Ghetto 50's x 8

Decline Barbell - 120 x 6

Incl DB Fly - 26 x 8 - emphasis on stretch

Seated Row 20 reps

Lat Pulldown 20 reps

DB Pullover - 15 reps

X 3

No calves today since I've been stood around counting nuts and bolts all day. It's stocktake at work so the day was spent in a dusty old warehouse counting things for 8 hours. I felt like crap physically and mentally afterwards but forced myself to train and I don't know if anyone else finds this that when you really don't feel like going and you force yourself to, you end up having the best session! Felt strong today (relatively, chest has never been a huge strength of mine) and those pump sets for back are a killer! It felt good pumping all that nutrient rich blood into those tired muscles though and the stretch of the pecs when contracting felt good too. I'm done in now.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 166946


Excuse the lunchbox

I noticed a nice combination of size and detail in my quads today. What I saw in the mirror doesn't translate exactly to the screen but still pleased. A weak body part is slowly becoming a mediocre one :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 166946
> 
> 
> Excuse the lunchbox
> ...


Good quads mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 166946
> 
> 
> Excuse the lunchbox
> ...


Dem teardrops


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Incl Hammer Curl - 22 x 8

EZ Curl - 50 x 5

EZ Skullcrusher - 50 x 10 (+1 very assisted rep)

Cable bar push down - 41 x 8

Cables:

Rear delt 20 reps

Front Delt 20 reps

Lateral Raise 12 reps

X 2 each arm

LPCR - dropset - 105 x 8, 75 x 6, 45 x 8

Tib raises to failure


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams (Heavy)/Quads (Pump)*

Deadlifts - 210 x 6

And that's where it ended. I wasn't feeling it today, I had been talking myself out of heavy deads all day but when the time came I just couldn't resist. Last weeks was 200 x 12 so I wanted 210 for at least 8 today. I got to the 6th rep, tried to lockout and the back went. I dropped the weight and spent the next 10 mins trying to unload the bar without looking defeated. Sometimes you've got to listen to your body and I'm disappointed because I should have known better.

Annnnnyhoo, I couldn't just leVe it there so I did a few million rep dropsets on leg curl, leg ext and very light leg presses with some calves to finish.

I'm going to take this as a warning and get a pump and get out for the rest of the weeks sessions. Beginning to feel run down and under recovered. The back will be ok again in about 4-5 days if the past experiences are anything to go by, I won't be dead lifting heavy for a while anyway.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Cardio - 30 mins stair master level 8 approx. 410 kcals burned plus a few sets of calves.

Weight has been static at 216lbs for a couple of weeks but there is a recomp happening for sure.

Back is still buggered but going tonight for back and chest sesh and will just be sensible about things. Been taking advantage of the painkillers today and yesterday, a definite silver lining because I LOVE tramadol.

Also worth saying that I've kept up with the calf training and have trained them everyday since jan 1st. Been in a deficit most of that time but they definitely look better. Will measure them at the end of March.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back (Heavy/ish)/Chest (Pump)*

Lat Pulldown - 100 x 8 - as hard a squeeze on each contraction as I could manage with a very slow ecc.

Seated Row - exactly as above

Incl Bench on step - prone DB Row - 30 x 20 each arm

Pull ups - bw x 5 (x3)

Seated Chest Press

DB's Together Press

Incl DB Press (big stretch)

X3

LPCR - to failure single legged then some forced negs - 3 sets each leg

I was very mindful of the bad back today so took things more cautiously than usual and I see it as a good thing because it brought it back to me that if your number one goal is hypertrophy then you shouldn't just be concerned with flinging big weights around you need to be developing a better mmc to be used when contracting the muscle and controlling the eccentric.

Very pleased overall and felt like I had a productive session despite the injury :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms (Pump)*

Rear Delt Raise (into partials) - 12 x 30

Seated Lateral Raise (into partials) - 12 x 30

Seated Shoulder Press - 72.5 x 10 RP 1 RP 1

DB Shoulder Press - 30 x 9 RP 10 breaths x5 RP 10b x3

3 different occluded bicep/tricep super sets.

Occluded LPCR 5 sets of 10

Still being careful as the back is being very slow to recover and I'm finding I'm getting back to a way of training that I not only enjoy more but works better for me. Of course it's good and essential to go heavy (really heavy) from time to time but no need to get carried away chasing weight.

Back still painful this morning, legs should be interesting later. Will probably revert back to Mike Mentzer torture styel tempos with moderate weight at best. Whatever gets the job done!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*

Linear Leg Press Banded Dropset - 200 x 10, 150 x 10, 100 x 10, 50 x 10, sled x 10. All with very slow ecc, paused hold and slow controlled forceful contraction.

Leg Press - 162.5 x 12 (2 or 3 sec ecc)

Banded Leg Press Dropset - 15 x 10, 10 x 10, 5 x 10, 15 x loads of partials

Ham Curl

Back ext w ham focus

High and wide leg press

X 3

S/L LPCR - 3 sets of 10 e/l

The back isn't much better at all but I wasn't going to let that stop me from hammering quads. I used lots of dropsets in place of all out heavy weight and the bands came out to play as well. Really hit the spot and managed to work around the back issue and it felt better afterwards.

I took a video of the linear leg press and the entire dropset was about 5 mins! Quads were on fire after that and I think I changed the workout well to suit my back issue. I only did 3 quad exercises as that felt like enough plus my lower back was getting quite pumped by the end.

Time for a rest and a much needed cheat meal/refeed/whatever you want to call it I'm about to stuff my face :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The banded leg press dropset from earlier


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated Chest Press - 145 x 7

DB Incl - 50 x 8 (last rep was heavily assisted

Decline Barbell - 90 x 10 ss 60 x 10 all very slow reps

Band fly - DB's together press - band fly

Seated row

Lat Pulldown

Banded DB pullover

X3

Seated calves endless reps to failure


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Today I've felt awful; my back is 50% better but still suffering! coming down off a weeks worth of tramadol is taking its toll and add to that prolactin has crept up! this not helped by the sudden dopamine withdrawal in stopping the tramadol plus the hunger must be from the tren because it's insatiable at the moment. So all in all not a great day, also feeling a bit under recovered to be training legs so I went anyway and it was all pump training today, no heavy lifting.

*Legs*

Ham curl

Back ext w ham focus

High and wide leg press

X3

Leg ext

Leg press

DB heels elevated squat

X3

Occluded LPCR 5 sets of 10

This did the trick, it got the blood in the legs, got the heart rate up and the sweat flowing (not that it takes much lately!) and I felt much better. I'm on the reverse diet at the moment and I can't seem to eat enough, I'm letting my hair down and allowing myself a lot more treats than before but I'm always sticking to the usual diet that I set out every week and keeping cardio in so that plus the tren is controlling any potential fat gain.

Early night for me tonight.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Cross body hammer curl - 18 x 10 ea 7 ea 4 ea

Concentration curl - 12 x 12 very slow ecc

Incl cable rope ext - 31 x 13

Single arm cable ext over bench - Dropset from 11kg 8 reps each plate

Occluded rope ext - 5 sets of 15

Occluded rope curl - 5 sets of 15

Rear delt cable

Front raise cable

Lat raise cable

X2 each arm

Some calves single leg leg press

Again I felt like crap today so decided that heavy didn't exactly mean heavy. Tbh my arms don't really respond very we'll to heavy training anyway I just tear up my joints and tendons so I had a much more enjoyable session than I thought I would. The pump was incredible, a combination of occlusion training, eating what I want within reason at the moment and tren! Definitely got some strange looks with the wraps around my arms and my arms looking like massive scary penises.

I'm realising with this increased frequency that heavy work every session just isn't allowing the recovery between sessions so I'm training more in line with how I feel and I'm finding it less taxing mentally and physically.

Cardio tonight then a sauna hopefully, starting to enjoy half an hour of climbing steps strangely.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Famous last words cardio last night was hard, my body is apparently craving a lot of cals at the moment and sub 2000 plus the cardio made it tough. Sauna was good apart from some Japanese fellow who brought a towel full of big marble stones in with him and was lying on his back with these stones wrapped up in a towel on his face and getting up 10 mins later shouting yes!! Looking like he was in pain. The people of blackbird leys I suppose!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*

Lat Pulldown - 105 x 10 - all reps very hard squeeze on contraction with slow ecc

Seated Row - 105 x 10 - as above

Meadows Row - Dropset - 60 x 6, 40 x 6, 20 x 6

BB Corner Row - 60 x 10 with slight pause at contraction and very slow ecc

Seated Chest Press

DB's Together Press

High Incl DB Press

X3

Seated S/L Calf Raise - stack + 25kg plate x 12 ss stack x 12

Today was a much better day, I've got my strength back, my energy back, just got my mojo back overall I think. Lower back feels much better too so all in all it was a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 167793


Pre-workout meals should always be this good: 100g oats, 1 scoop chocolate whey, 1 tsp peanut butter and half a cadburys creme egg.

And it was as good as it looks.

Time to put it to work soon for some heavy quads.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> *Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*
> 
> Lat Pulldown - 105 x 10 - all reps very hard squeeze on contraction with slow ecc
> 
> ...


aaaah meadows rows not done them for a bit. thanks for reminding me


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Creme eggs for a pre workout are the secret!!!!

*Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*

Leg Ext - (Leg Press was in use so I saw it as an opportunity to pre-exhaust and pre-exhaust I did!) Banded - 12 x 20 drop to 8 x 20 (4 lots of 5) drop to 4 x 20 (4 lots of 5)

Linear Leg Press - Banded - 320 x 10 drop to 240 x 10 drop to 150 x 10

Leg Press - 165 x 12 very slow ecc

Ham curls

Back ext w ham focus (turned it into more of a GHR I was very pleased)

High and wide rent boy leg press

X3

Banded LPCR - 35 x 15 RP 15s 35 x 12 RP 15s 35 x 8

Three exercises and quads were done! The bands came out to play today and I only took the greens which are my thickest ones, I like to periodise them in and last week was the first time I've used them this training cycle and the soreness afterwards was reassuring.

I've got to admit, the thought of the food that awaits me tonight was a big motivation and I certainly left nothing in the tank on anything.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 167793
> 
> 
> Pre-workout meals should always be this good: 100g oats, 1 scoop chocolate whey, 1 tsp peanut butter and half a cadburys creme egg.
> ...


what did you do with the other half?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> what did you do with the other half?


I ate it before just in case it didn't taste too good I didn't want to waste a whole creme egg!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms (Pump)*

Rear delt raises into partials - 12 x 30

Seated lat raises into partials - 12 x 30

DB Press - 40 x 10 ss Band press/pull apart - worked very well to fully fatigue Delts, I'll definitely use this again

Machine Press - 75 x 10 (last 3 reps were rest pause

Occluded giant set for arms

Cable tri ext

Cable curl

DB Tri ext

DB Hammer Curl

X2 each arm

LPCR 3 sets with weighted stretch for 10s between sets


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday

Cardio - 30 mins on stair master - 400kcals

Today

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated Chest Press - 102.5 x 8.5

Incl DB Press - 40 x 13

Incl BB - 100 x 8 ss 60 x 11

DB's Together Press - 30 x 7 ss Band fly x 15 and then a nice long stretch with the band.

Lat Pulldown

Seated Row

Cable standing pullover

X3

Seated Calf Raise - stack plus band plus 25kg plate x 10, 10s weighted stretch then another 10 reps, 10s weighted stretch then same again but without plate.

The weighted stretch stuff is great, it gives the same feeling as occlusion training by not letting the blood and lactic acid out of the muscle and it makes the weight very heavy very quickly.

It was a good session, I'm realising that rather than just 'pinning on' the pump section at the end it's now being given as much intensity as the heavy stuff but in a different way. I'm noticing I'm more sore from it on say hamstrings than I am the heavy stuff and other than that it's targeting another form of hypertrophy and getting blood and nutrients in there without completing destroying the muscle so hopefully aiding recovery.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A few recent update pics:

View attachment 167997


View attachment 167998


View attachment 167999


View attachment 168000


View attachment 168001


View attachment 168002


View attachment 168003


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> A few recent update pics:
> 
> View attachment 167997
> 
> ...


all looking pretty good there mate. hopefully I can get into that condition this year...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams (Heavy)/Quads (Pump)*

Ham curl - 14 x 20 drop to 10 x 20 drop to 6 x 20

Single Leg Linear Leg Press - 80 x 15 drop to 40 x 15 (with a single leg ham curl pre exhaust of 15 reps)

Back ext w ham focus - band plus 40kg x 8, drop to just band x 8 drop to bw x 8

Leg press

Leg ext

DB squat

X3

LPCR - 110 x 15

Wasn't really a heavy day for hamstrings today but since the back injury I've been a bit reluctant so far and add to that bloody crippling pip in my venfro glute (hip) and I was in no position to go heavy it would have just been stupid. So I kept the intensity up with some dropsets and had a great session.

The single leg linear leg press was great and I'll do these again. I held the stretch for a second and tried to keep tension on hams, quads did get involved towards the end but hams took the brunt of it.

The quads pump circuit was like cardio and quads were huge and pumped by the end so result.

Dinner tonight is ham (gammon) ironically in celebration of hamstring day (my version of st Patricks day)

Happy st pats day all of my fellow half Irish mongrels


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Lying incl cable ext - 33 x 12

Cable bar push down - stack x 8

Cable ext dropset - 13 x 8 all the way down the stack 8 reps each plate

Cross Body Hammer Curl - 20 x 10 ea, 7 ea, 4 ea

Concentration curl - 14 x 12 very slow ecc

Cable curl dropset - 13 x 6 all the way down the stack 6 reps each plate

Cable laterals

Cable front raise

Cable rear delt

X2 ea

Seated Calf Raise - stack plus band x 8 e/l x 3

Tib raises to failure


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*

Lat Pulldown - 110 x 10 + 5 partials slow ecc hard squeeze and a full stretch

Seated row - 110 x 10 as above

BB Corner Row - dropset - 80 x 10 (very slow reps) 60 x 6, 40 x 6, 20 x 10

Single arm seated row - dropset - 100 x 6, 70 x 6, 40 x 6 all with 3s ecc and very hard 1s squeeze

Seated Chest Press

DB's together press

Incl DB Press

X3

Long day today, had stocktake after work so I felt tired but as always once the blood starts pumping I felt ready to go, getting there seems to be the struggle sometimes, the rest takes care of itself!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> *Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*
> 
> Lat Pulldown - 110 x 10 + 5 partials slow ecc hard squeeze and a full stretch
> 
> ...


Yea I always train before work. Deffo has its advantages


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I always train before work. Deffo has its advantages


I start work at 7:30 and the gym doesn't open til 6 so if it wasn't such a tight window to train, shower and eat I would be all for it mate!

Great way to wake you up in the morning and start your day as well I bet.

Do you eat before you train?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I start work at 7:30 and the gym doesn't open til 6 so if it wasn't such a tight window to train, shower and eat I would be all for it mate!
> 
> Great way to wake you up in the morning and start your day as well I bet.
> 
> Do you eat before you train?


Yea just Pro/fats before training whatever diet I'm on. Then carbs intra and post


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*

Squats - 140 x 15 woohaa

Linear Leg Press - Banded - 320 x 12 drop to 240 x 12 drop to 150 x 20

Leg Press - 167.5 x 12 slow ecc

Leg Ext - Banded - 12 x 15 drop to 8 x 15 drop to 4 x 15

Quad stretch

Occluded ham curl - 15 reps, 20s rest x 5, really painful, by the end I think I was only on the third plate down and it felt like the whole stack, I was getting an intense contraction!!

LPCR - 77.5 x 20, RP 15s, 10 reps, RP 15s, 10 reps

Tib raises to failure

Best quads session in ages.

It was stock take again today which can be draining so I made sure I was appropriately fuelled up with a creme egg brownie made by my talented chef/wife. Also had some no-Xplode which is rare for me. Started with squats and tbh 140 has never felt so easy! It was my first time squatting since I hurt my back and by the end I could feel it tightening up but if push came to shove I could have had 20 reps I'm sure. Instead of upping weight next time I'll leave squats til nearer the end and carry on around the 140 mark.

Hams were on fire, haven't trained them occluded in ages for some reason but I forgot how effective it can be. It seems to work best with the rep range:rest ratio I used. If you're having trouble developing a good mind-muscle connection with a body part then try it occluded, I could feel every single fibre in my hamstrings screaming STOP!

Also noticed today calves have definitely grown since training them everyday. I'll update my other thread at the end of this month and see what I've actually achieved.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I had an awesome leg day as well mate, hit some pbs on the pre exhaust leg extension followed up by the leg press, quadz were finished by this point so had to drop a plate aside from my hacks, they got destroyed haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> *Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*
> 
> Squats - 140 x 15 woohaa
> 
> ...


Excellent squats mate. Whats the linear leg press?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent squats mate. Whats the linear leg press?


Cheers mate :thumb:

It's the plate loaded leg press facing diagonally upwards at about 45 degrees


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> It's the plate loaded leg press facing diagonally upwards at about 45 degrees


Haha. I just call that leg press!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Post quad pump pic

View attachment 168312


View attachment 168313


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:



> Haha. I just call that leg press!!


I just call it the full name to differentiate from the normal leg press


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Post quad pump pic
> 
> View attachment 168312
> 
> ...


You've gotta be pretty lean with those veins mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You've gotta be pretty lean with those veins mate


Cheers, I wouldn't wanna put a % on it but let's just say I'm enjoying myself after an 8 week strict diet 

The goal is to add size without losing too much of this condition over the next year then pull the trigger and compete.

We'll see how that goes.... :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers, I wouldn't wanna put a % on it but let's just say I'm enjoying myself after an 8 week strict diet
> 
> The goal is to add size without losing too much of this condition over the next year then pull the trigger and compete.
> 
> We'll see how that goes.... :whistling:


Good plan mate. Similar to myself, dunno if I could go through a prep though...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Good plan mate. Similar to myself, dunno if I could go through a prep though...


Same here, we'll use @Goodfella as a guinea pig and if he doesn't die I'll think about it 

Seriously though, not something to be entered into lightly


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Same here, we'll use @Goodfella as a guinea pig and if he doesn't die I'll think about it
> 
> Seriously though, not something to be entered into lightly


6 weeks out and not dead..... Yet


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Same here, we'll use @Goodfella as a guinea pig and if he doesn't die I'll think about it
> 
> Seriously though, not something to be entered into lightly


haha. no mate. I saw what Sean 162 went through last year. lots of mind games


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms (Pump)*

Rear delt raise - 14 x 30 - normal form into partials

Seated lateral raise - 14 x 30 as above

DB Press - 40 x 11 (last rep assisted) ss band pull apart press x 10

Seated shoulder press - 77.5 x 10

DB Tri ext

DB Hammer curl

DB Tri kickback

DB Concentration curl

Giant set x2 each arm

Seated calf raise - stack plus band plus 25kg plate - 12 reps each leg x 2


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated Chest Press - 105 x 7.5

Incl DB Press - ghetto 40's x 14

Incl BB Press - 105 x 10 ss 60 x 12

DB's Together Press - 30's x 9 ss band fly x 15 with stretch at end

Lat Pulldown

Cable Pullover

D/A DB Row

X3

S/L LPCR - dropset 8 reps each


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams (Heavy)/Quads (Pump)*

Ham Curl - dropset - 15 x 20 - 11 x 20 - 7 x 20

DB deadlift - 30's x 12 (1x42)

S/l ham curl pre exhaust 15 reps then s/l linear leg press banded - 80 x 15 drop to 40 x 10 then one stretcher rep

Back ext w ham focus - 44kg plus band x 8, just band x 8, bw x 8. I've turned this into more of a GHR by bending the knees and contracting hams at the top of the movement and it works well at recruiting more hamstring into the movement, makes it a lot lot harder though.

Leg ext

Leg press

DB squat

X2

LPCR - 115 x 15


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Lying incl rope cable ext - 36 x 16

Cable oropendola push down - stack x 10 drop to 18 x 15

Cable ext dropset - 13 x 8 all the way down the stack 8 reps each plate, some forced

Cross body hammer curl - 22 x 10 ea, 7 ea, 4 ea

Concentration curl - 18 x 10 with slow ecc, last two forced reps

Cable curl dropset - 11 x 6 all the way down the stack, 6 reps each plate

Cable laterals

Cable front raise

Cable rear delt

X2 ea

Seated s/l calf raise - stack plus band plus 25 kg plate to failure - 12 reps with stretch at end

Tren is in full effect now, bi's looked absolutely mental when doing the heavy hammer curls also other sides are creeping in, last night was my first real taste of night sweats, woke up absolutely drenched it wasn't pretty. Been feeling very angry today as well, my fuse is as short as it's ever been.

I'll be having a few days off now for a weekend away and the break is much needed. When I'm back gonna get back to it until mid April when I've got an operation and can't train for a few weeks, this is the only thing that's been keeping me going lately, the thought of 2 or 3 forced weeks rest! Otherwise I would have had a few days/week off by now.

As always my sights are set on the next phase of training. I'll be keeping things ticking over after the OP but from the start of June I'll be prioritising adding good quality size, I want to keep a decent level of conditioning and I'm confident that I've learned enough about what I respond to in the way of training, diet, gear and rest to nail it and grow over this next year.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> *Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*
> 
> Lying incl rope cable ext - 36 x 16
> 
> ...


all seems well planned mate.

yea love hammers for pump and veinage. am probably one of the leanest in my gym for that. always turns a few heads haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> all seems well planned mate.
> 
> yea love hammers for pump and veinage. am probably one of the leanest in my gym for that. always turns a few heads haha


 Yes they're great, I used to neglect my brachialis until I read John Meadows talking about how when it's developed it sort of pushes apart the bicep and tricep and can add quite a lot to arm size especially considering how small the muscle is.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

How you finding heavy and pump workouts?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> How you finding heavy and pump workouts?


Great mate, I'm really enjoying it but what I've found doing it and when I previously did a ppl split of similar frequency is that it doesn't take long to take it's toll on recovery. So I think in the future I might use it for a shorter time or with a few extra rest days in between.

What I've found doing it as well is when I started it I was just seeing the 'pump' session as secondary and not important but I've realised it's not only just for aiding recovery from the heavy session but another form of hypertrophy in itself so I've been putting a bit more effort into these sessions since realising this.

But personally I must admit I'm looking forward to getting back to a 4 day/week split and giving myself more rest and time to grow!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been doing a bit of science today and thought I'd work out my BMR mainly so that when I've got these forced couple of rest weeks I can be accurate with the cals and not undo all my hard work by bingeing or guesswork.

I used the schofield equation which is age specific and takes into account Physical Activity Level (PAL). You've got a PAL of. 1.4 if very sedentary and 1.6 if sedentary job with 1hr physical activity a day so I worked out both which looked like this:

(15.1 x 100 (bw in kg)) + 692 = 2,217 which is kcal burned per day just from being alive. Multiply by PAL and you have a rough estimate of BMR. PAL of 1.4 worked out to 3,103 kcals/day and a PAL of 1.6 worked out to 3,547 kcals/day.

I've sorted the diet for my rest period using the lower PAL as I will probably be doing very little in the way of moving around in general lol. Kcals will be 3168 with macros being p - 285, f - 69, c - 210. All good clean sources of food so I won't be going hungry.

It's the first time I've ever worked out BMR but I think it's a good idea from time to time even though it's probably not exactly accurate it's a great place to start from and removes some of the guess work :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Great mate, I'm really enjoying it but what I've found doing it and when I previously did a ppl split of similar frequency is that it doesn't take long to take it's toll on recovery. So I think in the future I might use it for a shorter time or with a few extra rest days in between.
> 
> What I've found doing it as well is when I started it I was just seeing the 'pump' session as secondary and not important but I've realised it's not only just for aiding recovery from the heavy session but another form of hypertrophy in itself so I've been putting a bit more effort into these sessions since realising this.
> 
> But personally I must admit I'm looking forward to getting back to a 4 day/week split and giving myself more rest and time to grow!


What's intra workout shake looking like?? This made a huge difference to recovery IMO


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> What's intra workout shake looking like?? This made a huge difference to recovery IMO


25g hbcd and 15g pepto pro. I would be going much higher with the carbs but that stuff ain't cheap! I always keep carbs high around training though, plenty of oats pre workout and currently 100g kids cereal post which gives me 80g carbs then usually 200-300g rice a couple hours after which is another 80-120g carbs.

What's your intra looking like at the mo?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> 25g hbcd and 15g pepto pro. I would be going much higher with the carbs but that stuff ain't cheap! I always keep carbs high around training though, plenty of oats pre workout and currently 100g kids cereal post which gives me 80g carbs then usually 200-300g rice a couple hours after which is another 80-120g carbs.
> 
> What's your intra looking like at the mo?


50g of Karbolyn, 10g glutamine and 20g Peptpro mate. 150g cooked weight chicken breast and 80g dry weight jasmine rice pre workout about 1 hour before. 100g rice flour with 30g whey isolate post workout then a hour later 500g white potato and 250g extra lean mince.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*

Banded Leg Press - massive dropset - 360 x 12, 280 x 12, 200 x 12, 100 x 12, just bands x 12 - had a near death experience trying to catch my breath after this!

Leg Press - 170 x 12 (1x41)

Squat - 140 x 8 - very pleased with this since my legs were buckling beneath me already at this point

Banded leg ext - stack x 10 then 10 partials

Occluded single leg ham curl - 5 sets of 15 - this was all I could manage, was done in and must have done the wraps up extra tight because this was bloody hard today, I think I was on the third plate down on the last two sets!

Seated c/r - stack, band and 25kg plate x 20, drop the plate, 20 reps, lose the band, 20 reps

Had a great relaxing weekend, ate loads and had two days off the gym which felt like longer tbh. Attacked legs fresh from that and had a great session.

I've got to rein in the treats and the big eating though, it's beginning to show :-/


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> *Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*
> 
> Banded Leg Press - massive dropset - 360 x 12, 280 x 12, 200 x 12, 100 x 12, just bands x 12 - had a near death experience trying to catch my breath after this!
> 
> ...


squats second. brutal

strong sesh

I really wanna get back to those numbers again...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms (Pump)*

Seated laterals - 14 x 30 - proper form ending in partials

Rear delt DB raise - as above

Seated DB Press - ghetto 40's x 12

Seated shoulder press - 80 x 10

Cable tri ext

CBle curl

DB tri ext

DB hammer curl

X2 done as one giant set occluded

LPCR - 100 x 18 (5sec pause on the stretch)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought I had my next 'bulk' phase all planned out and then I started reading about DC training and this looks like a good follow on from HIT style training so I'm torn. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated chest press - 110 x 6.5

Incl BB - 110 x 8 ss 60 x 12

Incl DB Press - 40's x 10

DB's Together Press - 30's x 10

Seated row

Cable rope pullover

Pull ups

X2

LPCR - 105 x 15 with 5s in stretch position between reps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> I thought I had my next 'bulk' phase all planned out and then I started reading about DC training and this looks like a good follow on from HIT style training so I'm torn. Anyone tried it?


not really mate apart from the lat hang....

nice little website if you've not seen it...

DoggCrapp - DC Stretches - the Swole - How to gain muscle, energy, lose fat and become awesome! ‹ theSwole


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> not really mate apart from the lat hang....
> 
> nice little website if you've not seen it...
> 
> DoggCrapp - DC Stretches - the Swole - How to gain muscle, energy, lose fat and become awesome! ‹ theSwole


Cheers mate, will have a look at this when I get a chance. The more I read about it the more it checks out with me. Definitely thinking I can apply some of the principles of HIT to it. And seems perfect for an off season!

Yes the stretching seems to be a big part of it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams (Heavy)/Quads (Pump)*

Leg Curl - d/s - 16 x 20, 11 x 20, 6 x 20

Deadlift - 180 x 13

GHR - band plus 48kg x 8 then just band x 8 then bw x 8

Occluded single leg leg ext - 5 sets of 15 with 15s rest between sets followed by quad stretch

S/L LPCR - 50 x 8 e/l

Well I packed the belt today in two minds whether to deadlift or not and when I got there I felt good so did leg curls first and then deads. I didn't want to go too heavy so added a plate a side until it felt right. I was quite pleased with 13 reps I think that's not bad after a good month+ without dead lifting and coming back from an injury.

Also enjoyed training pump quads occluded, only needed the one extended set and quads were in bits!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Cross body hammer curls - 24 x 10 ea, 7 ea, 4 ea

Concentration curl - 20 x 8 (last two were forced)

Cable curl dropset 6 reps each plate for 5 plates

Incl bench cable bar tri ext - 41 x 12

Double handle tri ext - 21 x 10

Cable tri ext d/s - 8 reps each plate for 5 plates

Cable front raise

Cable laterals

Cable rear delt

X2

Also went in first thing and did some cardio followed by a sauna, don't even know why really, just felt like it.

I'm coming to the end of my tren run and final verdict is I like it, and it seems to like me! Started off about 250mg a week and worked up to 350mg a week and sides are minimal if not non existent. I had one bad night of sweats and anger has probably been a little closer to the surface but other than that just positives.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Back (Heavy)/Chest (Pump)*

Seated Row - 115 x 10 (wide, pronated grip)

Lat Pulldown - 115 x 11

BB Corner Row - dropset - 80 x 10, 60 x 8, 40 x 8, 20 x 10

DB Row - ghetto 50's x 8 (then the band and the two 5kg plates fell off so I used my improvisation skills and turned it into a dropset and did another 8 with the 40. The hard part was replicating this on the next set but we got there.

Chest press

Db's together press

Incline DB press

X2 (sickening pump)

Did some calves at the start as I got there before my training partner, some single legged seated stuff.

HAPPY EASTER! Trained later than I usually do but had a great session and got lots of food in beforehand (not Easter eggs) my family know I'm a weird 'bodybuilding type' so bless my dad he got me some exotic meats instead of chocolate! I got crocodile burgers, wild boar sausages, ostrich fillet steak and kangaroo meatballs! Result! (Still eating chocolate today though)

Also had to say farewell to the tren today. I'm looking the best I've ever looked and I'm happy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Quads (Heavy)/Hams (Pump)*

Squats - 150 x 15

Leg Press - 175 x 12 (1x41)

Banded Leg Ext - Stack x 12 slow then repped out another 8

Occluded s/l ham curl - 15 reps followed by 10s rest x 5 - very painful

And I'm done.

Had an awful night, woke at half 2 with a painful sick feeling in my stomach really bad, spent the next hour lying curled in a ball on the bathroom floor until I was finally sick and felt much better after that. Woke up, had some breakfast and trained legs, now I feel much better! No idea what caused the sickness but I think whatever it was has passed.

Also went to homebase on way home from gym... Half an hour after opening... On a bank holiday... When it's sunny... Joined the biggest queue I'd ever seen and some punk decides to push in right near the front! I politely pointed out the queue starts all the way back there mate, so he mumbles something and turns back around. Next thing I knew my thoughts became words and if I recall I called him f***ing queue jumping sub-human scum and luckily it didn't kick off and he knew his role and shut his mouth if you smell what I'm cooking. Actually quite looking forward to this tren leaving my system now.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Delts (Heavy)/Arms (Pump)*

Rear delt raises - 14 x 30 - starting with good form ending in partials

DB Press - ghetto 40's x 14 ss band pull apart press x 15

Machine Press - 82.5 x 10

Occluded tricep cable bar push downs - 15 reps then 10s rest x 5 sets

Occluded bicep cable bar curl - as above

LPCR - 125 x 15 with 5s in the stretch position each rep


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Chest (Heavy)/Back (Pump)*

Seated chest press - 110 x 8

Incl BB Press - 120 x 7.5 ss 60 x 12

Flat DB Press - ghetto 40's x 12

DB's Together Press - 30's x 12

Lat Pulldown

Seated Row

Cable bar pullover

X2

Seated Calf Raise - stack, band and 25kg plate x 15 all with 5s in stretch position then banged out another 15 normal tempo


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This will be my last lot of progress pics before my time off. I'm happy with progress overall, arms, delts, chest and legs in general seem to have grown decently. I'm a bit unhappy with the small amount of fat I've gained in the past couple of weeks but I did enjoy a good old binge!

The plan now is - 2 weeks off after operation next weds, 3-4 weeks of training eating cals probably just above maintenance, week in Greece then a slow steady weight gain period/off-season for as long as I can handle it, ideally will be slow and steady enough that the next phase after that will be a contest prep sometime next year.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 169568
> 
> 
> View attachment 169569
> ...


excellent stuff mate. lean and mean. you make me look fat!

which show are you eyeing up next year?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> excellent stuff mate. lean and mean. you make me look fat!
> 
> which show are you eyeing up next year?


Cheers buddy, was leaner a couple of weeks ago but I've developed a sweet tooth over Easter and it's hard to stop!

I saw a UKBFF one in September I think... Was looking out for a NABBA one but the one for my area was around this time next year and that would be a difficult time for me to prep.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Will post a couple of leg pics tomorrow


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers buddy, was leaner a couple of weeks ago but I've developed a sweet tooth over Easter and it's hard to stop!
> 
> I saw a UKBFF one in September I think... Was looking out for a NABBA one but the one for my area was around this time next year and that would be a difficult time for me to prep.


yea Leicester /brum are always September time.

those creme eggs don't show mate anyway its all about one day next year. think you'll do well, great work ethic


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea Leicester /brum are always September time.
> 
> those creme eggs don't show mate anyway its all about one day next year. think you'll do well, great work ethic


Thanks mate, I know you can't outwork bad/average genetics but I'm going to try 

Have you competed before?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Will post a couple of leg pics tomorrow


Being following in the background, great progress mate  .

By the way, what kinda straps you use for the occlusion work?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Thanks mate, I know you can't outwork bad/average genetics but I'm going to try
> 
> Have you competed before?


No mate, but I followed sean162s prep last year with him and learnt a lot. You , like Sean and @Goodfella are all hard workers so you should find it easier than most.

You might see me next year in the over 40s, see how well I recomp and recomp again!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Being following in the background, great progress mate  .
> 
> By the way, what kinda straps you use for the occlusion work?


Thanks for the support mate :thumb:

I just use my knee wraps, they're made out of stretchy elastic so easy enough to get the desired tightness.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Hams (Heavy)/Quads (Pump)*

Leg Curl - 18 x 15

Deadlift - 200 x 10

GHR - plus band and 60kg x 10, drop db's x 10, remove band x 10

Occluded s/l leg ext - 5 sets of 15 reps with 10s rest between sets

LPCR - 140 x 10 with 5s in stretch position each rep


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A couple of quad pics before my break


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

*Arms (Heavy)/Delts (Pump)*

Cross body Hammer Curl - 24 x 10 ea, 7 ea, 4 ea

Concentration Curl - 20 x 10 (last 2 were forced)

Lying cable bar tri ext - 43 x 15

Standing handle tri ext - 21 x 12 + 3 partials

Cable rear delt

Cable lateral

Cable front raise


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Last day of training today before a break. Went yesterday and just did an upper body pump session and 15 mins on stairclimber did lower pump today followed by 15 mins on stairclimber again. Couldn't face any heavy lifting, I'll have a break, regenerate and restore and will come back bigger, badder and stronger than before. Really feeling fried at the moment, tired all the time, always hungry, no motivation to lift... Bring on the break!


----------

